# Rusia realiza un despliegue en Bielorrusia con capacidad superior a la del 40° ejército soviético en Afganistán y los analistas están aterrorizados



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)

*Guillermo Pulido. Doctorando en Estudios Estratégicos de Disuasión Nuclear; M.A. Seguridad y Defensa: redactando la obra "Mosaic Warfare & Multi Domain Ops". Editor de Revista Ejércitos y autor en Political Room.*​


1/ El despliegue militar de Rusia en Bielorrusia parece que será espectacular: de 10 a 13 Brigadas

Al parecer han llegado 33 trenes (escalones), con 50 vagones de promedio en últimos días. Estarían programados 200 escalones en próximos días

Si un batallón mecanizado https://t.co/6LN7m0HNKy




2/ necesita 80 plataformas como mínimo (ver imagen) o quizás unas 100, una agrupación táctica BTG podría necesitar unas 250.

Los 200 escalones programados a 50 plataformas cada uno dan 10.000, y 250 plataformas por BTG resultan en 40 BTG. https://t.co/IXQLI0lrdl




3/ Si cada brigada del ejército ruso podría generar 3 BTG, resultan en 13,3 Brigadas.

La autoridad Konrad Muzyka calcula que los 200 escalones son suficientes para transportar entre 11-12 Brigadas Mecanizadas

https://t.co/hXllR5a9zS https://t.co/tsBvbnBYBx




4/ El Ejército de Tierra español tiene 7 Brigadas (teóricas) más los mandos territoriales, FAMET, mandos de artillería y OE, etc.

Desplegar entre 11 y 13 Brigadas en Bielorrusia es una barbaridad y dice bastante respecto a la capacidad logística rusa.




5/ La OTAN no podría desplegar esa cantidad en tan poco tiempo en su Flanco Oriental, se formaría un caos logístico ferroviario, administrativo y para cruzar puentes que no aguantan peso M-1 Abrams o Leopards, etc

Aunque Rusia no tiene capacidad para gran proyección militar en




6/ ultramar o países muy alejados de sus fronteras (de Alemania en adelante), en su extranjero cercano tiene una capacidad logística muy notable y muy superior a la de la OTAN (no digamos la ucraniana).

En cuanto a camiones, el ejército ruso tiene cantidad suficiente para




una operación a gran escala en Ucrania. Los famosos artículos de Forbes y WotR pasaron por alto detalles importantes. Por no hablar que el escenario de esos artículos eran de combates contra OTAN, no contra el muy poco capaz ejército ucraniano. https://t.co/q2AUFIGSKx






Entre 11 y 12 brigadas de fusileros motorizados constan de algo así como 30 o más BTG, por lo que, de forma conservadora (con las cifras anteriores), es posible que haya algo así como 20 BTG desplazados a Bielorrusia.




*Las fuerzas combinadas en torno a Ucrania son significativamente más grandes que el 40º Ejército desplegado en Afganistán y sus unidades anexas en su momento de máximo esplendor, pero no estoy seguro de lo grande que es o será todavía el contingente ruso en Bielorrusia. Podría crecer hasta el tamaño del 40º Ejército por sí solo, dado el número de trenes.*


Supongamos por un segundo que esta cifra de 200 trenes militares es correcta. Aquí hay dos perspectivas a considerar: 1 ) En todo 2017 (año de Zapad) llegaron a Bielorrusia unos 46 trenes rusos 2) 200 trenes son suficientes para mover 11-12 brigadas de fusileros motorizados.

_____________

Un canal gestionado por trabajadores ferroviarios bielorrusos afirma que han llegado a Bielorrusia 33 pelotones militares procedentes de Rusia, con una media de 50 vagones por tren en los últimos 7 días, frente a los 29 de todo un mes de ejercicio Zapad 2021. Afirman que está prevista la llegada de 200 escalones. https://t.co/4BueMSPY8x


Afirman que 200 escalones es una cifra sin precedentes. Los vídeos de Tik Tok indican que la cifra de 33 escalones podría ser exacta. Si hay otros ~170 trenes programados para llegar, eso podría transportar una fuerza sustancial. 2/








Live. Сообщество железнодорожников Беларуси


‼️ В промежутке с 16.01.2022 по 21.01.2022 на территорию Республики Беларусь, в рамках проведения совместных стратегических учений Вооруженных сил Республики Беларусь и Российской Федерации "Союзная решимость" за 7 суток уже прибыло более 33 воинских эшелонов с воинской техникой и...




t.co







Si la cifra de 200 escalones es exacta, eso indica que Rusia está planeando enviar casi 10 veces la cantidad de equipo militar desplegado durante el ejercicio Zapad 2021. También indicaría que sólo estamos viendo el comienzo de los despliegues en Bielorrusia. 3/


----------



## PutaBidaTete (23 Ene 2022)

dejaos de pajas mentales. Europa no tienen defensa posible ante Rusia y si no estamos ya en guerra es únicamente por el miedo a un conflicto nuclear a gran escala.


----------



## pepetemete (23 Ene 2022)

SI VIS PACEM PARABELLUM


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)

Supongamos por un segundo que esta cifra de 200 trenes militares es correcta. Aquí hay dos perspectivas a considerar: 1 ) En todo 2017 (año de Zapad) llegaron a Bielorrusia unos 46 trenes rusos 2) 200 trenes son suficientes para mover 11-12 brigadas de fusileros motorizados.



Un número demasiado grande para un ejercicio, incluso demasiado para una operación en Ucrania...




Si esa agrupación de fuerzas se reúne realmente en Bielorrusia, el debate empieza a pasar de la amenaza a Ucrania a la amenaza al este de Europa. Incluso si se considera que no es hostil, la OTAN debe reforzarse para mantener la credibilidad de la disuasión.







Combine eso con los activos bielorrusos y la infraestructura disponible -> algo no encaja




He estado convencido de que sólo quieren la línea del Dnieper, podría ser que quisieran todo Kyiv, la orilla occidental.
He visto cero posibilidades de que ataquen el Báltico pero ahora hay que asumirlo también.
El plan siempre se basa en lo que podrían hacer.
Los bálticos necesitan fuerzas fuertes ahora.


----------



## walkietalkie (23 Ene 2022)

Cállate anormal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)

El general ucraniano Krivonos contó cómo Rusia se apoderará de Ucrania 




http://телеканалаUkrlife.TV



El ex Primer Comandante Adjunto de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Serhiy Krivonos, describió el escenario de "Ucrania uniéndose a Rusia". Describió su visión de este proceso durante la transmisión en el canal Ukrlife.TV.

Según Krivonos, Rusia bien puede establecer rápidamente el control sobre aeródromos estratégicamente importantes en el territorio de Ucrania y transferir rápidamente grandes fuerzas allí.

“De cinco a siete aeródromos dentro de un radio de menos de 50 kilómetros de Kiev y dos aeródromos dentro de la ciudad (en la planta de Antonov y el aeródromo de Zhuliany) permitirán a los rusos llevar a cabo un asalto aéreo”, dijo Krivonos.

Admite que la captura de estos aeródromos puede llevarse a cabo por el primer escalón de helicópteros de combate, que penetran en la zona de reconocimiento de la región de defensa aérea de Kiev, siguiendo a baja altura y dejando a los combatientes de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Los grupos de asalto que aterrizan desde helicópteros capturarán rápidamente estos aeródromos.

En la segunda etapa, Rusia transferirá grandes fuerzas terrestres en aviones de transporte militar a los aeródromos capturados. Todo esto puede suceder muy rápidamente.


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (23 Ene 2022)

MENTIRA!! Ellos no fueron:





Oh wait…


----------



## |SNaKe| (23 Ene 2022)

Más tonto y no naces, cuando te enteres que Putin esta más cerca de Abascal que de tus Idolos...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Ene 2022)

galletas principe de beckelar para los principes de wakanda
y unas cuantas pvtas de la crux roja para mamar esos penes que no se van a mamar solos


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Ene 2022)

Y ???, es el pto problema de Ucrania y Rusia. Es su problema.

Ucrania ha tenido desde 1992 tiempo y recursos de sobra para armarse y protegerse, 28 años tirados y robados por corruptos. El que siembra recoge.


----------



## six six six the number.. (23 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que lo de los analistas aterrorizados te ha quedado muy chulo y rimbombante en el título del jilo..........


----------



## ProfePaco (23 Ene 2022)

Huele a pólvora


----------



## Saluter (23 Ene 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> dejaos de pajas mentales. Europa no tienen defensa posible ante Rusia y si no estamos ya en guerra es únicamente por el miedo a un conflicto nuclear a gran escala.



Correcto, pajas mentales porque eso es lo que necesita la gente, acción, violencia para que se muevan las cosas o darles la vuelta. Pero eso no le intersa a la élite, que nos quiere matar en lenta agonía. Por eso dudo que se llegue a producir un conflicto a gran escala. Todos lo conflictos que se producen hoy día, son conflictos locales, por dinero, para ganar mas dinero los de arriba.
LO de Rusia y EEUU me huele a maniobra para conseguir algo o a cortina de humo para tapar otro asunto.


----------



## Asurbanipal (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2022)

Yo a Rusia ella sola no la veo metiéndose en ese berenjenal. Pero un
Rusia +Bielorrusia VS Ucrania 
China vs Taiwán
Corea del Norte vs Corea del Sur 
Irán vs alguien de por ahí
Argelia vs Marruecos

Todo simultáneamente creando múltiples frentes provocando que Estados Unidos tenga que decidir que aliados ayudar...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## el segador (23 Ene 2022)

Aprovechando que están juntitos en sus 13 brigadas o más seria un buen momento para enviarles unas nukes y pillar en bragas a Putin con sus faroles de a ver quién la tiene más larga.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Ene 2022)

Analistas aterrorizados:


----------



## algemeine (23 Ene 2022)

Putin es antiwoke y tu eres muy woke...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Aprovechando que están juntitos en sus 13 brigadas o más seria un buen momento para enviarles unas nukes y pillar en bragas a Putin con sus faroles de a ver quién la tiene más larga.



Por eso salieron todos los submarinos rusos corriendo hace semanas…están todos posicionados para el juicio final. Putin siempre va dos pasos por delante.


En las fosas marianas creen que hay uno en el fondo del cañón de Avilés…con los calamares gigantes…y lleno de juguetes para Macrón y el viruelo…por si acaso los ingleses ya quieren hablar con el jefecillo militar de Putin…


----------



## el segador (23 Ene 2022)

De algo hay que morir ¿O piensas vivir eternamente??


----------



## alas97 (23 Ene 2022)

lo que los soyboys no ven, pero si los usanos.

El tiempo de respuesta, concentración y despliegue de la fuerza militar rusa contra un estado de mimbre.







Es como la bravuconería de china contra taiwan, cuando en otras épocas japón siendo una isla igual puso en jaque a todo quisqui.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Ene 2022)

Estais contestando al imitador troll del verdadero xicomalo


----------



## Funcional (23 Ene 2022)

Me está decepcionando esta guerra. No esperaba que fuera una guerra convencional, con trenes llenos de soldados Ryan con la mochila al hombro. Parece que no hemos evolucionado nada. Echo de menos algo más virtual, de apagones informáticos y eso.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *Guillermo Pulido. Doctorando en Estudios Estratégicos de Disuasión Nuclear; M.A. Seguridad y Defensa: redactando la obra "Mosaic Warfare & Multi Domain Ops". Editor de Revista Ejércitos y autor en Political Room.*​
> 
> 
> 1/ El despliegue militar de Rusia en Bielorrusia parece que será espectacular: de 10 a 13 Brigadas
> ...



No os preocupéis. 
Estamos bien defendidos gracias al Covid Pass.
Cuando los Rusos quieran invadir, les pedirán el Covid Pass y no podrán pasar.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Ene 2022)

Estoy leyendo una cantidad de gilipolleces, una brigada son 3000 hombres, 3 brigadas forman una división. 13 brigadas. 4 Divisiones y algo, realmente una división son 10.000 hombres, podemos decir que son 4 divisiones completas.

4 divisiones es una mierda. En la segunda guerra mundial se desplegaban del orden de 100 divisiones.

Antes la movilización era CLAVE, si el enemigo se movilizaba y tu no lo hacías y te atacaba, podías dar por perdida la guerra.

HOY no es así. La Fuerza aérea es clave en este aspecto, y la OTAN tiene fuerzas aéreas con las que destrozar a las fuerzas terrestres rusas en una internada lejos de sus posiciones de partida


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

Bueno, algo más por la urgencia de los ingleses por intentar hablar con el militar ruso que corta el bacalao…




__





Россия проведёт масштабные военные учения прямо у побережья Великобритании


Масштабнейшие российские военные учения будут проведены прямо у побережья Великобритании




avia.pro





El juego del barquito inglés intentando acceder a Crimea les va a salir caro…

Los ingleses intentarán que se anulen esos ejercicios…el descrédito sería total…


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por eso salieron todos los submarinos rusos corriendo hace semanas…están todos posicionados para el juicio final. Putin siempre va dos pasos por delante.
> 
> 
> En las fosas marianas creen que hay uno en el fondo del cañón de Avilés…con los calamares gigantes…y lleno de juguetes para Macrón y el viruelo…por si acaso los ingleses ya quieren hablar con el jefecillo militar de Putin…



-
LOs de UK IGUAL YA NO PONEN SANCIONES , O ESO SE PIENSA QUE EL PIRATA TAMBIÉN PUEDE IR dos pasos por delante,.. y esto sólo hará que VUESTRO FUTURO se acerce a la luz adelantada.

Veremos que sucede con este berrinche de la comeplatanada porque tiene frío con el coche a pilas que no calefacta los pieses.
Ni saludos,; M,; ni hostias.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (23 Ene 2022)

jaja, que ignorante eres, si ellos son super fachas, los mas antigays de la galaxia.


----------



## circodelia2 (23 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Estoy leyendo una cantidad de gilipolleces, una brigada son 3000 hombres, 3 brigadas forman una división. 13 brigadas. 4 Divisiones y algo, realmente una división son 10.000 hombres, podemos decir que son 4 divisiones completas.
> 
> 4 divisiones es una mierda. En la segunda guerra mundial se desplegaban del orden de 100 divisiones.
> 
> ...




Las fuerzas aéreas OTAN quedarían ciegas y sordas por guerra electrónica rusa y se darian media vuelta, ya se lo hicieron no hace mucho a buques y aviones de guerra usanos y estos se quedaron bloqueados. 
....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> LOs de UK IGUAL YA NO PONEN SANCIONES , O ESO SE PIENSA QUE EL PIRATA TAMBIÉN PUEDE IR dos pasos por delante,.. y esto sólo hará que VUESTRO FUTURO se acerce a la luz adelantada.
> 
> Veremos que sucede con este berrinche de la comeplatanada porque tiene frío con el coche a pilas que no calefacta los pieses.
> Ni saludos,; M,; ni hostias.



Yo miraría en el cañón de Avilés…por si las moscas…los pescadores dicen cosas raras de sus sonares…


----------



## SPQR (23 Ene 2022)

Ahora lo interesante sería saber si los chinos están moviendo algo en torno a Taiwan.

Dos invasiones al mismo tiempo y se declara la IIIGM con nukes volando y todo.

El ejercito ruso lleva mas de 6 años haciendo maniobras con fuego real en Siria y poniendo a punto su funcionamiento.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

-
Esque no es lo mismo morir que te maten... de esto viene el término -abatido- en los mas mierda.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## chortinator (23 Ene 2022)

Si putin invade este pais, y empieza a ahorcar, empezaria por escoria como tu


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Ahora lo interesante sería saber si los chinos están moviendo algo en torno a Taiwan.
> 
> Dos invasiones al mismo tiempo y se declara la IIIGM con nukes volando y todo.
> 
> El ejercito ruso lleva mas de 6 años haciendo maniobras con fuego real en Siria y poniendo a punto su funcionamiento.



China por ahora no mucho, pero el peón coreano anda practicando los últimos días con misiles…puede darte una idea.


----------



## parcifal (23 Ene 2022)

Son sus maniobras y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Passenger (23 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> jaja, que ignorante eres, si ellos son super fachas, los mas antigays de la galaxia.



Se moja pensando q lo van a hacer komisario politiko. Y q le van a dar una gorrita con una estrella roja. Pobrete


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Las fuerzas aéreas OTAN quedarían ciegas y sordas por guerra electrónica rusa y se darian media vuelta, ya se lo hicieron no hace mucho a buques y aviones de guerra usanos y estos se quedaron bloqueados.
> ....



Seguro que si, y la estrella de la muerte putiniana desde Neptuno haría el resto. En lo unico en lo que Rusia tiene ventaja sobre Estados Unidos es en algunos temas de balística y en el ártico


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por eso salieron todos los submarinos rusos corriendo hace semanas…están todos posicionados para el juicio final. Putin siempre va dos pasos por delante.
> 
> 
> En las fosas marianas creen que hay uno en el fondo del cañón de Avilés…con los calamares gigantes…y lleno de juguetes para Macrón y el viruelo…por si acaso los ingleses ya quieren hablar con el jefecillo militar de Putin…



¡Gensanta!
Si esto es así, de faroles, NADA. Esto es la guerra. Ríete tú del coronavirus, los bozales e incluso la kakuna.
¡Que Dios nos pille confesados!


----------



## Wein (23 Ene 2022)

ME RECUERDA a cuando Israel el "ejercito más competitivo del mundo" tenia 30.000 reservistas en libano para atacar Hezbola al final de la guerra del 2006. mas los 10.000 que estaban en guerra. como 1 millon de rusos si se compara con población

los rusos no hacen que mover soldaditos de aqui para allá y seguramente sean menos de los que dicen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué Corea, la del Norte o al del Sur?



La del norte, que ya puede tirar misiles desde trenes…


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Esto acojona muchísimo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2022)

Para que cuernos de chivo fusiles antiblindaje les sale más barato al norte del río grande..los carteles son más ricos que los rusos


----------



## scalibu (23 Ene 2022)

Yo de geopolítica cero patatero, pero mover todo ese ejercicio no es para tirarse un farol.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La del norte, que ya puede tirar misiles desde trenes…



Y eso que se suponía que no salían del hambre.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Yo de geopolítica cero patatero, pero mover todo ese ejercicio no es para tirarse un farol.



No. Sobre todo cuando se trata de submarinos nucleares.


----------



## scalibu (23 Ene 2022)

Y ya lo de que la OTAN, no puede hacer semejante despliegue tan rápido porque los tanques no pueden pasar por los puentes del trayecto es para descojonarse.


----------



## amigos895 (23 Ene 2022)

No tengo presupuesto para esa película pero ojalá los medios del mal dejen la plandemia y mmodifiquen su mundo imaginario diciendo que Europa está en guerra con los rusos y que estamos en la tercera guerra mundial pero quitando todas las restricciones sin poner ninguna nueva. Sería maravilloso vivir libre mientras nos reímos de las partidas que sueltan.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> China por ahora no mucho, pero el peón coreano anda practicando los últimos días con misiles…puede darte una idea.



el indicativo no es lo que muevan los chinos respecto a Taiwan,. ya se sabe que es una mecha necesaria que prendan los anglos cuando convenga una ww3 con anikilacion sana.. es un indicativo y no se puede dejar de lado en la guerra en curso con Ucrania de por medio , y Lituania y Polonia y tantastan de turno que venga. 
Es la geopolítica del peak de los recursos repartiendose el pastel mientras se anikila sin querer queriendo , porque de otra manera ésto de anikilarse por un futuro icierto sólo se sostiene cuando se hace uso efectivo de bunqueres y demás artimañas del NOM.


----------



## Dr88 (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yo miraría en el cañón de Avilés…por si las moscas…los pescadores dicen cosas raras de sus sonares…



Hay alguna info. real respecto a eso? Ese cañón está a 7 millas de nuestras costas


----------



## chortinator (23 Ene 2022)

uyyy uyyyyy amenazando??? jajjajja auna escoria como tu???


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (23 Ene 2022)

Te crees comunista sovietico y eres un vulgar y apestoso bolivariano inutil, como entraran los rusos serias de los primeros que te quitaban de enmedio, te lo aseguro...


----------



## MITIO (23 Ene 2022)

IVAN era otro.
Ruso, pero yastá muerto.
No te puede complacer.

се сиенте
(che chiente)


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Estoy leyendo una cantidad de gilipolleces, una brigada son 3000 hombres, 3 brigadas forman una división. 13 brigadas. 4 Divisiones y algo, realmente una división son 10.000 hombres, podemos decir que son 4 divisiones completas.
> 
> 4 divisiones es una mierda. En la segunda guerra mundial se desplegaban del orden de 100 divisiones.
> 
> ...



-

Claro que hoy no es asi,.. pero el desarrollo de la situación armamentística y su despliege actual nos indica que algo va a suceder,.. que sea un adelanto de posiciones Rusas sin más gastando baleas y vidas al uso reciente , también me lo creo,.. pero del pués de la plandemia ,.. amijo los aviadores también pueden ser objeto de luz cegadora termonucelar,.,;


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (23 Ene 2022)

en tiempos de guerra no creo que tu estuvieras muy seguro...


----------



## Effetá (23 Ene 2022)

Ahora un directo en ALVDE


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

Dr88 dijo:


> Hay alguna info. real respecto a eso? Ese cañón está a 7 millas de nuestras costas



Esas cosas son solo rumores…un submarino ruso colocado en el fondo no lo va a decir ni Tass ni El País…


----------



## Síntesis (23 Ene 2022)

Van a hundir nuestro barquito!!!


----------



## Coviban (23 Ene 2022)

El tito Vladimir es nuestro líder. Nunca nos haría eso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y eso que se suponía que no salían del hambre.



No creas mucho en la propaganda, ni de un bando ni de otro. Eso si, fíjate en lo que pueden hacer. Un misil desde un vagón de tren necesita know-how que pocos países pueden hacer…por ejemplo el Viruelo ni en sueños.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Seguro que si, y la estrella de la muerte putiniana desde Neptuno haría el resto. En lo unico en lo que Rusia tiene ventaja sobre Estados Unidos es en algunos temas de balística y en el ártico



-
Os estais yendo por los cerros de Vuestra anikilación,.. ésto se supone que es berrinche geopolitico gastando balas al uso de la Jerra del golfo y postrior,.. o eso dicen los mas mierda,.. de momento Latunes en ALTO .. QUE ésto no lo digiere ni el Estepario ese...


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creas mucho en la propaganda, ni de un bando ni de otro. Eso si, fíjate en lo que pueden hacer. Un misil desde un vagón de tren necesita know-how que pocos países pueden hacer…por ejemplo el Viruelo ni en sueños.



Pero el Viruelo sale muy bien en las de fotos y es todo un actorazo, ¿o no?
Si es que, todo no se puede tener.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esto acojona muchísimo.



-
Pues claro,.. puede suponer VUESTRA ANIKILCION,..,; ni saludos Mscles ni hostias.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Pues claro,.. puede suponer VUESTRA ANIKILCION,..,; ni saludos Mscles ni hostias.



¿Solo la nuestra?
Esto podría ser un desastre mundial.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Yo de geopolítica cero patatero, pero mover todo ese ejercicio no es para tirarse un farol.



-
Los entendidos de la cosa opinan lo mismo que tú,.. es decir puede que nos quieran meter en otra gurraza al uso.. pues No se podía saber.


----------



## El Fenomeno (23 Ene 2022)

Desde luego no es un despliegue Paco de mierda. Posiblemente puedan atacar justo cuando se acabe el invierno porque si la OTAN intentase desplegarse en tierra se encontrarian con el barrizal ya en la primavera. No olvideis que los rusos son maestros en el ajedrez , por lo tanto tendran planificado este supuesto tactico con las ordenes ya cursadas hace tiempo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



"Oye si, preparame el Falcón para el sábado que me voy al chalet de Lanzarote, dile a los del PSoE de por ahí que preparen algún congreso o algo, y si encuentras alguna fábrica que inaugurar, añádela"


----------



## lefebre (23 Ene 2022)

No pasa nada. PSOEMOS y sus amigos de la OTAN plantarán cara a Rusia para evitarlo. Ya han mandado tropas y han ofrecido lo que haga falta.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Los entendidos de la cosa opinan lo mismo que tú,.. es decir puede que nos quieran meter en otra gurraza al uso.. pues No se podía saber.



Y China a partir un piñón con Rusia, ¿no?


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No pasa nada. PSOEMOS y sus amigos de la OTAN plantarán cara a Rusia para evitarlo. Ya han mandado tropas y han ofrecido lo que haga falta.



Claro que sí. Ya está Sánchez haciendo el petate. Mañana parte para el frente.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Estoy leyendo una cantidad de gilipolleces, una brigada son 3000 hombres, 3 brigadas forman una división. 13 brigadas. 4 Divisiones y algo, realmente una división son 10.000 hombres, podemos decir que son 4 divisiones completas.
> 
> 4 divisiones es una mierda. En la segunda guerra mundial se desplegaban del orden de 100 divisiones.



Claro, pero preguntate la razón. Porque la potencia de fuego y de armas combinadas de una división actual es algo que ni soñaban en la SGM.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Solo la nuestra?
> Esto podría ser un desastre mundial.



-
Lo es y lo sabes,.. siendo comeplatano al uso deberías estar avisado y entendido que despues de la plandemia viene guerraza.

Desastre mundiales son los que votais para que os ANIKILEN.


----------



## Lukytrike (23 Ene 2022)

A ver si las previsiones aquellas de Deagel eran por esto y no por el virus o el supuesto meteorito.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Lo es y lo sabes,.. siendo comeplatano al uso deberías estar avisado y entendido que despues de la plandemia viene guerraza.
> 
> Desastre mundiales son los que votais para que os ANIKILEN.



Sí porque en estos berenjenales, lo que votes va a cambiar algo. Que a estas alturas creas en el poder del voto, ... Ya te vale.


----------



## El Fenomeno (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Solo la nuestra?
> Esto podría ser un desastre mundial.



Si se van a enfrentar a la OTAN abiertamente en Ucrania, a lo mejor los rusos piensan que el que da primero da dos veces y pasan directamente a entrar en territorio de la Alianza Atlantica. Podrian ir con todo tambien contra los Balticos entrando desde Bielorrusia y ocupar islas del Baltico ( como Gotland) para meter alli sistemas de interceptacion como los S-400. A los rusos les estan acorralando y un animal acorralado directamente se tira a por el cazador .


----------



## lefebre (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro que sí. Ya está Sánchez haciendo el petate. Mañana parte para el frente.



El mismo petate que sus aliados, Boris Johnson, Biden y demás, sí.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> El mismo petate que sus aliados, Boris Johnson, Biden y demás, sí.



Ahí te doy la razón.


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

Lo que tú no entiendes es lo que ellos entienden por fatxas, que, básicamente, son gente como tú.


----------



## Roberto Malone (23 Ene 2022)

Así va Venezuela. Mal ejemplo has puesto.

Putin es más facha que los supuestos 'fachas' españoles. No tienes ni puta idea de nada, parásito.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Si se van a enfrentar a la OTAN abiertamente en Ucrania, a lo mejor los rusos piensan que el que da primero da dos veces y pasan directamente a entrar en territorio de la Alianza Atlantica. Podrian ir con todo tambien contra los Balticos entrando desde Bielorrusia y ocupar islas del Baltico ( como Gotland) para meter alli sistemas de interceptacion como los S-400. A los rusos les estan acorralando y un animal acorralado directamente se tira a por el cazador .



Pero Rusia no cuenta con aliados?
A Rusia no se unirían Irán y China en caso de conflicto?
No me creo que Rusia se quede sola frente a la UE y EEUU en caso de conflicto.


----------



## Basster (23 Ene 2022)

En burbuja lo sabíamos, por eso calopez abrió por fin el subforo preper.

Y ahora en serio, esperemos que todo esto sea un pavoneo y se quede en nada. Si esto empieza no lo para ni dios.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Basster dijo:


> En burbuja lo sabíamos, por eso calopez abrió por fin el subforo preper.
> 
> Y ahora en serio, esperemos que todo esto sea un pavoneo y se quede en nada. Si esto empieza no lo para ni dios.



¿Pavoneo?
¿No sé cuántos submarinos nucleares rusos en las costas americanas? ¿Eso es un pavoneo?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero Rusia no cuenta con aliados?
> A Rusia no se unirían Irán y China en caso de conflicto?
> No me creo que Rusia se quede sola frente a la UE y EEUU en caso de conflicto.



La UE no existe, Alemania incluso bloquea armas para que no lleguen a Ucrania.
China e Irán seguirán el conflicto con interés y nada más.


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

Como Rusia despliegue el mismo ejército que en Afganistán tendrán el mismo resultado. Imagino que muchos ni siquiera saben eso y que ellos, los rusos, sí lo saben. Pero esto ha sido así desde Waterloo o España, en la guerra anglo francesa que, aquí, llamamos de Independencia, por las batallas que se sucedieron en esa guerra en territorio español.


----------



## El Fenomeno (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero Rusia no cuenta con aliados?
> A Rusia no se unirían Irán y China en caso de conflicto?
> No me creo que Rusia se quede sola frente a la UE y EEUU en caso de conflicto.



Si, son aliados pero se supone que en el "teatro de operaciones" europeo solo Rusia se enfrentaria a EEUU, Iran lo haria en Oriente Medio y China en Asia-Pacifico. De todas maneras China es un socio ruso porque le interesa serlo ahora mismo, ya que EEUU es el rival a batir. Pero Pekin tiene sus propios planes que han chocado historicamente con los rusos ( por el Lejano Oriente/ Siberia Oriental) o con sus aliados ( ambicionan Mongolia y Vietnam por ejemplo). Es complicado.


----------



## WN62 (23 Ene 2022)

Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Van a hundir nuestro barquito!!!



-
++QUISIERAS... PASARON años y navego y descubrió y des-salvajoó a medio mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?



Rusia cuenta con reservas de productos estratégicos como el gas. No sé cómo se puede comparar eso con España, que dicho sea de paso a ver cómo calcula el PIB que dice que tiene.


----------



## Macabrón (23 Ene 2022)

El PIB no mide la capacidad real de un país, Rusia tiene todas las materias primas que necesita en abundancia. En cuanto le metan un pepino a nuestros marineros veréis qué risa. Putin no es un cagado. Donde tenía que estar la fragata es protegiendo las aguas canarias. A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada en Rusia. Por cierto ¿quién corre con los gastos?


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2022)

Habrá que hacer una porra o algo.
10 latunes a que Putin le echa huevos.


----------



## Porestar (23 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?



Riqueza real. Territorio, población, recursos naturales, investigación y desarrollo...


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y China a partir un piñón con Rusia, ¿no?



-
No.,, China está a la espera si hay ww3 .. lo demás se la trae al pairo..Son chinorris joer ya los conoceis , En momento de ataqiue a tywuan haran algo pero poco,.. es decir esperan repartir pastel de ww3 de termonucelar de baja intensidad,. pues los comeplatanos no van a llegar a más.


----------



## noseyo (23 Ene 2022)

Te terminan ahorcando a ti y tu puta raza , Putin tiene de comunista lo que tu madre de Santa


----------



## Hamtel (23 Ene 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Te terminan ahorcando a ti y tu puta raza , Putin tiene de comunista lo que tu madre de Santa



Este no es el xicomalo real. Tiene una i mayúscula en vez de l


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Riqueza real. Territorio, población, recursos naturales, investigación y desarrollo...



Población mucha no tiene para tan extenso territorio, pero recursos naturales, sí.


----------



## noseyo (23 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Este no es el xicomalo real. Tiene una i mayúscula en vez de l



Bueno andan por el mismo nivel , hay muchísimos que se piensan que Putin es comunista


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Ene 2022)

Rusia juega en casa

No hay mucho más que decir, tiene todo a su favor


----------



## su IGWT (23 Ene 2022)

Si, va a hacer govierno de coalicion con pablemos claro


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

-

Va que da vueltas, mientras Nibiru Viene con la Purificación. jajaja


Lukytrike dijo:


> A ver si las previsiones aquellas de Deagel eran por esto y no por el virus o el supuesto meteorito.



-




__





DEPOPULATION






astediscovery-com.translate.goog





Pues feliz ANIKILACION.

pERO SEAMOS resilientes,. que el mundo va a la ecologia sos tenible , ieremos por vias agopecarias desplazando nuestras ovejas 24 horas al dia para salvar el planeta y hacer noches al raso comiendo bayas de goyi y mijo deshidratado, aderezado con curcuma de gusanos criados en microgranjas resilientes.


----------



## El Fenomeno (23 Ene 2022)

Los rusos se fabrican todo su armamento, eso es una ventaja crucial. En caso de guerra les beneficiaria en el sentido de que tienen know how , materias primas y una logistica genial. Fabricarian mucho mas rapido. En cambio en Europa es al reves ( y parte del PIB seria turismo, que se esfumaria) y encima fabricamos armas por consorcios europeos, si te borran del mapa alguna fabrica de armamento especializado ( como el Eurofighter, que se hace en 4 paises) , pues tardaria tiempo en reanudarse la produccion. De hecho en Ucrania estaba una fabrica de aviones ( creo que de Antonov) vital para Rusia.Con el Maidan los rusos reemplazaron sus componentes en Rusia para que no les pasase justamente eso. En fin...


----------



## Nefersen (23 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Aprovechando que están juntitos en sus 13 brigadas o más seria un buen momento para enviarles unas nukes y pillar en bragas a Putin con sus faroles de a ver quién la tiene más larga.



Una estrategia muy inteligente.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Habrá que hacer una porra o algo.
> 10 latunes a que Putin le echa huevos.



-
Ya pero ,.. ¿ que huevos pones en la cesta / estadística? anímate si tienes.,;


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Rusia juega en casa
> 
> No hay mucho más que decir, tiene todo a su favor



-pero parece que se la quieren quitar,.. o que hasenn?


----------



## el segador (23 Ene 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Una estrategia muy inteligente.



Estando Biden en las últimas que ya no sabe si va o viene, lo mismo le da por hacer un all in. Total para lo que le queda en el convento.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> Ya pero ,.. ¿ que huevos pones en la cesta / estadística? anímate si tienes.,;



Huevos ecológicos de gallinas camperas evidentemente, no quiero enfadar a Greta.


----------



## Dr88 (23 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esas cosas son solo rumores…un submarino ruso colocado en el fondo no lo va a decir ni Tass ni El País…



Ya hombre jeje no me refería a medios, sino a que realmente esa información se comente o la hayas oído y no a una suposición individual.


----------



## Palpatine (23 Ene 2022)

Los turcos apoyan a los rusos siendo otan, la traicion se ve venir, que por otro lado veo bien, esta europa de moros maricones y feminazis debe ser arrasada


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Los turcos apoyan a los rusos siendo otan, la traicion se ve venir, ...



Ya sabía yo que Rusia no se iba a quedar sola en esto.


----------



## Meridacarbono (23 Ene 2022)

Lo primero que harían los rusos si invaden España sería echar a toda la moronegrada y poner en su sitio a todos los progres y maricones como tú. Algo parecido a Hitler en sus mejores tiempos.


----------



## Vilux (23 Ene 2022)

El primer aviso ya fue dado.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> dejaos de pajas mentales. Europa no tienen defensa posible ante Rusia y si no estamos ya en guerra es únicamente por el miedo a un conflicto nuclear a gran escala.



Aun con todo lo puta mierda que son los ejercitos europeos, por culpa de las prohibiciones de los ñarigudos, aun estamos a siglos luz por encima de tu puta escoria de puta urs


----------



## Caracalla (23 Ene 2022)

Ahorcaran a los progres y a los liberales.

Los fachas y los rojos serán aceptados en la nueva Federación Euroasiatica igual que lo son en Rusia.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que Rusia no se iba a quedar sola en esto.



Si los otomanos se unen a la puta urs, seria mi puto sueño humedo hecho realidad

Eso implicaria que se quitarian la careta del todo, quedaria claro que son enemigos, y quedaria la puerta abierta a construir por fin LA GRAN GRECIA y la GRAN ARMENIA, y la europa ascociada hasta el caspio


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

Dr88 dijo:


> Ya hombre jeje no me refería a medios, sino a que realmente esa información se comente o la hayas oído y no a una suposición individual.



Oído a pescadores y leído en internet en lugares .onion


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El primer aviso ya fue dado.



¿Qué insinúas?


----------



## Caracalla (23 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces, cuando te enteres que Putin esta más cerca de Abascal que de tus Idolos...



Putin se entendería tanto con Vox como con Podemos.

Psoe y PP estarian prohibidos en Rusia.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trurl (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué insinúas?



No insinúa nada....en el video dicen bien claro que eso fue un misil.....el título del video man made...


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

*Embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania 'solicita evacuación de personal' en medio de temores de guerra*
El informe llega cuando llegan las entregas de armas prometidas por Joe Biden en respuesta a la amenaza de invasión ...de la Corona alias COBE .. alias cbi . alias Va a pagar el virus TPM. jajaja 

s2; muscales,;


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?



Porque nuestro PIB es de papel y el PIB ruso es de hierro.


----------



## greendoormas (23 Ene 2022)

Aprende a escribir al menos rojo de mierda...
Ya si lees serías coronel del ejército rojo
Y ya si tuvieras dignidad...te irías a Francia, como tus antepasados cobardes... escoria


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> No insinúa nada....en el video dicen bien claro que eso fue un misil.....el título del video man made...



No había visto el vídeo. Gracias por la info.


----------



## Kabraloka (23 Ene 2022)

greta no aprueba este despliegue.
Son mucha gente a contaminar cagando y meando allá donde van


----------



## PIA (23 Ene 2022)

No conoces a Rusia de ahora, te has quedado en la URSS que ya no existe, por suerte. En Rusia de hoy se respeta mucho a Franco y a División Azul. A lo mejor a por primeros que irían es a por rojos de mierda.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> El PIB no mide la capacidad real de un país, Rusia tiene todas las materias primas que necesita en abundancia. En cuanto le metan un pepino a nuestros marineros veréis qué risa. Putin no es un cagado. Donde tenía que estar la fragata es protegiendo las aguas canarias. A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada en Rusia. Por cierto ¿quién corre con los gastos?



Con el agravante de que si Putin quiere enviar un mensaje a US no lo hará mandando al fondo del mar uno de sus barcos, lo hará mandando algún barco de tonto-país aliado que no obligue a US a intervenir.

El despliegue americano corre cero riesgo, ni Rusia atacará a tropas americanas ni viceversa, pero los tonto-países con tropas ahí servirán muy bien para recibir mensajitos.


----------



## Trurl (23 Ene 2022)

Parece que la tecnología hipersónica de China y Rusia no tiene defensa posible de la OTAN....EEUU y Europa se la tienen que envainar porque Rusia se va a expandir y va a eliminar bases americanas que le rodean...y por supuesto, va a seguir comerciamdo sus recursos naturales en rublos, en yuanes y en la moneda que les salga de los putinianos cojones.

Al final se abrirán los gasoductos a tope y Europa pagará en la moneda que quiera putin. Rusia....Único país soberano del mundo contra el poder omnímodo de EEUU. Con los alíados chinos, iraníes, sitios y argelinos y un armamento superior van a imponer su imperio....igual que lo han impuesto EEUU y la Reserva Federal durante 100 años. Pero se han quedado atrás en tecnología armamentística


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

PIA dijo:


> No conoces a Rusia de ahora, te has quedado en la URSS que ya no existe, por suerte. En Rusia de hoy se respeta mucho a Franco y a División Azul. A lo mejor a por primeros que irían es a por rojos de mierda.



Cualquier persona con CI y moral normal respeta y admira a Franco.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Porque nuestro PIB es de papel y el PIB ruso es de hierro.



Además que teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de salarios, a mismo PIB tienes muchísima más gente trabajando (o pegando tiros)


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El primer aviso ya fue dado.



-
s2,. Vilux y que hacemos con el conejo de Alicia? Seguramente esten con el Blue beam a cuestas y los prolegomenos de las actuaciones sirvan para adelantar un colapso mental en la comeplatanada,,.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Parece que la tecnología hipersónica de China y Rusia no tiene defensa posible de la OTAN....EEUU y Europa se la tienen que envainar porque Rusia se va a expandir y va a eliminar bases americanas que le rodean...y por supuesto, va a seguir comerciamdo sus recursos naturales en rublos, en yuanes y en la moneda que les salga de los putinianos cojones.
> 
> Al final se abrirán los gasoductos a tope y Europa pagará en la moneda que quiera putin. Rusia....Único país soberano del mundo contra el poder omnímodo de EEUU. Con los alíados chinos, iraníes, sitios y argelinos y un armamento superior van a imponer su imperio....igual que lo han impuesto EEUU y la Reserva Federal durante 100 años. Pero se han quedado atrás en tecnología armamentística



Tecnología hipersónica == video-juegos. 

Echa un vistazo a las imágenes del hilo de twitter. Lo que manda en un guerra de verdad son los camiones de tropas baratos, tanques baratos, artillería barata, y muchos soldados de carne de cañon. Si pones más que el enemigo y estás bien organizado ganas la guerra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?



El PIB es un truco contable. Es estadística de trileros…

Te voy a poner un ejemplo del PIB, simple y sencillo. Dos países…
a) produce un tomate y lo valora en dos euros 
b) produce 100 tomates y los valora en un céntimo de euro
…
El país a tiene una PIB mayor que el b…eso pasa con España y Rusia…

Al final producir petróleo, gas, misiles, submarinos, estaciones espaciales, mayor exportador de trigo equivale a un país tercermundista desindustrializado desde hace años…


----------



## dalmore_12y (23 Ene 2022)

No creo que Rusia desee jaleo gordo...así que si hace estos movimientos es porque sabe algo y se siente amenazada. No olvidemos que la información pública seguro que es muy restringida, manipulada, etc.
No creo que Rusia desee follón porque tiene todo tipo de materias primas y le interesa llevarse bien con Europa. Seguramente tampoco se fía de China, aunque haga negocios con ellos.


----------



## Porestar (23 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Población mucha no tiene para tan extenso territorio, pero recursos naturales, sí.



Lo has comparado con España y tiene el triple de población.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo has comparado con España y tiene el triple de población.



Su densidad de población en muy baja. Era lo que quería decir.
Aunque sin duda tiene 3 veces más población que España.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Ene 2022)

Ya vuelan las nukes?


----------



## dragon33 (23 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Aprovechando que están juntitos en sus 13 brigadas o más seria un buen momento para enviarles unas nukes y pillar en bragas a Putin con sus faroles de a ver quién la tiene más larga.




Solo que quien a nuke mata a nuke muere.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Ene 2022)

Las ciudades del hemisferio norte van a quedar devastadas. Las más pobladas reducidas a cenizas. Esa es la forma en que van a reducir la población


----------



## Vilux (23 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> No creo que Rusia desee jaleo gordo...así que si hace estos movimientos es porque sabe algo y se siente amenazada. No olvidemos que la información pública seguro que es muy restringida, manipulada, etc.
> No creo que Rusia desee follón porque tiene todo tipo de materias primas y le interesa llevarse bien con Europa. Seguramente tampoco se fía de China, aunque haga negocios con ellos.



Rusia se está posicionando detrás de las líneas enemigas para proteger su entrada en Ucrania y posiblemente en los bálticos.

Cuando Rusia retome lo que considere vital para su seguridad la OTAN no moverá un dedo.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Ene 2022)

La Union sovietica


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Parece que la tecnología hipersónica de China y Rusia no tiene defensa posible de la OTAN....EEUU y Europa se la tienen que envainar porque Rusia se va a expandir y va a eliminar bases americanas que le rodean...y por supuesto, va a seguir comerciamdo sus recursos naturales en rublos, en yuanes y en la moneda que les salga de los putinianos cojones.
> 
> Al final se abrirán los gasoductos a tope y Europa pagará en la moneda que quiera putin. Rusia....Único país soberano del mundo contra el poder omnímodo de EEUU. Con los alíados chinos, iraníes, sitios y argelinos y un armamento superior van a imponer su imperio....igual que lo han impuesto EEUU y la Reserva Federal durante 100 años. Pero se han quedado atrás en tecnología armamentística



-

Ojala,a ,. pero cuano comienze el ataque al dolar,. la culebra se desesperará y e inoculrá su veneno,.. estais avisados,. dejaros de vivir en yupy pues sino vuestro futuro parsara de acaparar latunes a imaginarlos mientras dormiis con sueños de inananicición.


----------



## Caracalla (23 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?



Evidetmente porque el PIB es una forma lamentable e ineficaz de medir la riqueza de un país.

En consumo Energético, una medida mucho mejor, Rusia es el país numero 4 después de China, EEUU e India.

Me parece mucho más ajustado a la realidad que el PIB.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Rusia se está posicionando detrás de las líneas enemigas para proteger su entrada en Ucrania y posiblemente en los bálticos.
> 
> Cuando Rusia retome lo que considere vital para su seguridad la OTAN no moverá un dedo.



-
el problema , es que esto que dices ya se pudo hacer mucho antes,.. ahora solo queda disfrutar de lo pensado malamente supuestamente, es decir a disfrutar de la guerraza golfa patrte dos,. veremos por la tv armas sofisticadas alagandolas hasta que se escape alguna, no m,as.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> No creo que Rusia desee jaleo gordo...así que si hace estos movimientos es porque sabe algo y se siente amenazada. No olvidemos que la información pública seguro que es muy restringida, manipulada, etc.
> No creo que Rusia desee follón porque tiene todo tipo de materias primas y le interesa llevarse bien con Europa. Seguramente tampoco se fía de China, aunque haga negocios con ellos.



-
No somos nuevos con lo que dices,..

aver si el jaleo lo empezo Rusia pues.


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Ene 2022)

Putin Machacalos con nukes que son pocos y cobardes ,.. jajaja VUESTO FUTURO .. neazas .. En estos momentos hay submarinos nucelares para aplastaros vuestras cabezas de comeplatanos ,.. ni S2, musicales ni hostias.


----------



## Vilux (24 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> el problema , es que esto que dices ya se pudo hacer mucho antes,.. ahora solo queda disfrutar de lo pensado malamente supuestamente, es decir a disfrutar de la guerraza golfa patrte dos,. veremos por la tv armas sofisticadas alagandolas hasta que se escape alguna, no m,as.



Dos años de covidiotismo han desmoralizado a la población europea. El descontento es cada vez mayor. Los paises de la UE están desabastecidos, semiaislados y descoordinados. En este momento de máxima debilidad Rusia viene a darle la puntilla a la OTAN. Esto acaba con Ucrania rusa y la OTAN desmantelada.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

Todos vacunados y con el bozal bien ajustado.


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Seguro que si, y la estrella de la muerte putiniana desde Neptuno haría el resto. En lo unico en lo que Rusia tiene ventaja sobre Estados Unidos es en algunos temas de balística y en el ártico





Claro que si hombre no es ciencia ficción, por ejemplo no viste la noticia del incidente entre el Uss Donald Cook y un S-24 ruso? pues imagina esa interferencia desplegada en tierra, mar y aire. 
....


----------



## silenus (24 Ene 2022)

China moviendo ficha:









Taiwán vuelve a denunciar una incursión de casi 40 aviones militares chinos en su espacio aéreo defensivo


El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán ha vuelto a denunciar este domingo una incursión de 39 aviones...




www.europapress.es


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La UE no existe, Alemania incluso bloquea armas para que no lleguen a Ucrania.
> China e Irán seguirán el conflicto con interés y nada más.



Jajaja 

China e Iran están en el congreso de sanghai y además saben que seria una guerra de supervivencia. Van a ir con todo ! 

Sé que os da miedo el escenario, muy lejos de las pelis que habéis visto, pero es lo que hay y en el abismo en el que estamos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Claro que si hombre no es ciencia ficción, por ejemplo no viste la noticia del incidente entre el Uss Donald Cook y un S-24 ruso? pues imagina esa interferencia desplegada en tierra, mar y aire.
> ....



Lamento decirte que el que un avión ruso vaya en vuelo rasante sobre un buque de la OTAN es algo habitual, de la misma forma que dicha aeronave esté apuntada por los sistemas antiaéreos del buque, aunque igual para ti esto es algo espectacular e inédito


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

Blinken entregó el mensaje de Biden a Zelensky


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lamento decirte que el que un avión ruso vaya en vuelo rasante sobre un buque de la OTAN es algo habitual, de la misma forma que dicha aeronave esté apuntada por los sistemas antiaéreos del buque, aunque igual para ti esto es algo espectacular e inédito




Eso fue hace un año o así, yo me refiero al incidente del 2014:









¿Qué asustó tanto al USS Donald Cook en el Mar Negro?


Los grandes medios de la prensa atlantista no han mencionado este incidente, pero los observadores y analistas militares del mundo entero no paran de comentarlo. En Washington, el Departamento de Estado ha reconocido que la tripulación del destructor USS Donald Cook quedó seriamente...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

Espero que todos los vehículos que se usen en el combate sean eléctricos, no se nos vaya a enfadar Greta


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

Segun lei se espera a que se acaben los juegos olimpicos de invierno chinos, con eso y las maniobras en bielorusia, ya se dara el disparo de salida.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Eso fue hace un año o así, yo me refiero al incidente del 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenéis que aprender a distinguir el mundo imaginario del real:


It’s ironic how willing people are to believe this kind of weird “article”.

Everything about this article smacks of propaganda and none of it makes sense. It’s so easily disproved that it’s mind boggling anyone at all with any interest in military knowledge would ever believe it’s true.

First, US enlisted personnel can never resign. They’re on a contract that ends on a specific date. When that date nears the Military typically offers them a new contract and sometimes a bonus to sign on for more years. If they don’t sign a new contract they’re out at the first available time that’s convenient for the military AFTER the contract is over. If you’re in a war zone the military can keep you longer but generally if you’re stateside they’re letting you go on the last day of your contract. This information is easily and readily available all over the internet. It’s shocking how willingly people still believe the article that suggests there’s an alternative when even a tiny amount of research demonstrates the author had no clue. If you ever believed this to be factual just accept you have no knowledge about the US military and/or your critical reasoning skills are not very strong.

More importantly: Electronic warfare and jamming is often about power. Megawatts of power. An Aegis ship has enough power to light up a small city. This is not an exaggeration. A city of 80,000 people consumes about 45Mw of power. The LM 2500 engine produces about 30Mw of power and the ship has 2 of them dedicated to producing electricity.

The engines required to produce this power are the size of a shipping container weigh almost more than an SU-27 by themselves. This is without taking into consideration the generator and fuel that you need to use to get this power. Anyone who believes than an airplane can “fry the electronics” of a modern warship that can likely produce 100 times the power that the airplane can produce simply has no grasp of electronics or energy. To put things in perspective if an aegis radar focuses a lot of it’s energy on one narrow spot in the sky, they can actually cook the pilot and electronics of an aircraft much like being inside a microwave oven. I’ve been in a helicopter approaching an aegis radar equipped ship and the pilots were really unhappy that the radar facing them was still operating at normal power. Think about the lead lined clothing they protect you with when you’re getting an x-ray*. I was likely having my cells messed with for a few seconds. Cancer causing anyone? Anyone who tells you that an airplane has a suitable counter to this kind of power is either a liar or a buffoon with no real grasp of reality.

The article you’re quoting is about as factual as most comic books and you’re basing your reality on this kind of fiction.

Ahora puedes comprobar y contrastar tus fuentes con las mias y verificarlo o no hacerlo


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Ene 2022)

No tienen porque ser megawatios de potencia, con una parábola y un tiro rectilineo de microondas llegas perfectamente al objetivo, causandole una sombra radiolectrica.
....


----------



## hermes71 (24 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Espero que todos los vehículos que se usen en el combate sean eléctricos, no se nos vaya a enfadar Greta



Y bombas y obuses biodegradables


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2022)

Me alegro por putin,

la jodida OTAN que ha estado jodiendonos a los europeos toda la vida pretenden robarle en su cara una provincia, manda webos que un facha como yo tenga que defender a ex comunistas, pero tiene razon Putin, yo de el dejaba sin gas a esta mierda masonica de desunion europea.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2022)

Y para apoyar al colectivo LGTB y la lucha de genero estereohuteromatriarcal de las muñecas matriuscas rusas.


----------



## torque_200bc (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El despliegue militar de Rusia en Bielorrusia parece que será espectacular: de 10 a 13 Brigadas



Imposible. Es una maskirovka. Insinuan a los ukros y a la otan que van a entrar a saco por todas partes para que intenten defenderlo todo y al final no defiendan nada. El material que le ha estado pasando EEUU a ucrania estos años mete miedo y en un frente estrecho en la zona de Donets/Luhansk le puede hacer mucha pupa a los rusos; si entran en panico y desparraman todo por sus 3000 kilometros de frontera les espera una enculada buena.


----------



## Lukytrike (24 Ene 2022)

https://nobulart.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Deagel-2025-Forecast-by-Country.pdf



Curioso que Reino Unido tenga una caída del 77%, EEUU del 68%, Israel 48%, etc...

Y Rusia... 0.5%.

Y China 1.6%.

Así que, o el meteorito cae en el Atlántico, o el virus sólo ataca a occidentales, o hay una guerra y la ganan los ruso/chinos por goleada.



MICROLITO dijo:


> Pues feliz ANIKILACION.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Segun lei se espera a que se acaben los juegos olimpicos de invierno chinos, con eso y las maniobras en bielorusia, ya se dara el disparo de salida.



No necesariamente a que acaben, y no creo que sea ni justo antes ni el día 4. 

Lo que sí van a esperar es a que congele el suelo para que haya buena tracción.


----------



## CocoVin (24 Ene 2022)

A ver si se la están sacando para no usarla..


----------



## NEKRO (24 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por eso salieron todos los submarinos rusos corriendo hace semanas…están todos posicionados para el juicio final. Putin siempre va dos pasos por delante.
> 
> 
> En las fosas marianas creen que hay uno en el fondo del cañón de Avilés…con los calamares gigantes…y lleno de juguetes para Macrón y el viruelo…por si acaso los ingleses ya quieren hablar con el jefecillo militar de Putin…



Bien, los submarinos nucleares estan fuera de los astilleros y de los muelles. Ahora hay que saber si han cambiado las baterias a los diesel y si han aumentado las patrullas costeras, esa si sería la prueba definitiva de que no van de farol.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Ene 2022)

Empieza la GUERRACA o no?? Tengo los doritos con salsa preparados.


----------



## NEKRO (24 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creas mucho en la propaganda, ni de un bando ni de otro. Eso si, fíjate en lo que pueden hacer. Un misil desde un vagón de tren necesita know-how que pocos países pueden hacer…por ejemplo el Viruelo ni en sueños.



Tampoco es eso, España podría hacer eso, si tuviéramos un gobierno con una autentica idea de patria, en muy muy poco tiempo, pero la verdad es que la mayoría de los políticos españoles y europeos tienen otros intereses distintos a su nación.


----------



## NEKRO (24 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Si, son aliados pero se supone que en el "teatro de operaciones" europeo solo Rusia se enfrentaria a EEUU, Iran lo haria en Oriente Medio y China en Asia-Pacifico. De todas maneras China es un socio ruso porque le interesa serlo ahora mismo, ya que EEUU es el rival a batir. Pero Pekin tiene sus propios planes que han chocado historicamente con los rusos ( por el Lejano Oriente/ Siberia Oriental) o con sus aliados ( ambicionan Mongolia y Vietnam por ejemplo). Es complicado.



Y la India es otro agujero negro (ya, ya no vengais con la coña de los cagaplayas), aliados de los rusos, enemigos de los chinos que a la vez son aliados de los pakistanis, que son enemigos de los indios y amigos de los yankis.


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Estoy leyendo una cantidad de gilipolleces, una brigada son 3000 hombres, 3 brigadas forman una división. 13 brigadas. 4 Divisiones y algo, realmente una división son 10.000 hombres, podemos decir que son 4 divisiones completas.
> 
> 4 divisiones es una mierda. En la segunda guerra mundial se desplegaban del orden de 100 divisiones.
> 
> ...



Rusia habrá puesto 40mil hombres en Ucrania, pero su ejército son casi 800mil y de reserva más de 1millón.


----------



## FOYETE (24 Ene 2022)

No hay que tener miedo a una guerra, el enemigo lo tenemos en el Gobierno junto periodistas y jueces.


----------



## Floky (24 Ene 2022)

A ti y a tu puta madre también.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Ene 2022)

No va a haber guerra. Hubiera podido ocurrir, pero desde que España se colocó al lado de la Otan, Putin ha tenido que renunciar a cualquier operación que ponga en riesgo su relación con Sánchez.


----------



## antiglobalista (24 Ene 2022)

Pero nosotros tenemos mucho negros y moros en edad militar y servici militar blablabla que me ha dicho burbuja que son muy xungos y dominaran el mundo desde las no go zone


Y que los blancos son betillaa y debiluchos


Anécdota:


El otro día vi un documental de los ejércitos MAS DEBILES DEL MUNDO.muchos eran AFRICANOS.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Las ciudades del hemisferio norte van a quedar devastadas. Las más pobladas reducidas a cenizas. Esa es la forma en que van a reducir la población



Sólo quedaran las gentes malditas de LA SACRA y los ninis de Elda..
El fin de la civilización


----------



## skan (24 Ene 2022)

Que nadie olvide que en Afganistán murieron 6 veces más soldados rusos que americanos.


----------



## skan (24 Ene 2022)

Que nadie olvide que en Afganistán murieron 6 veces más soldados rusos que americanos.
Y en la II Guerra Mundial murieron más del doble de soldados rusos que alemanes.


----------



## skan (24 Ene 2022)

Empezarían por los supremacistas indepes y los comunistas de mierda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ene 2022)

Tengo la extraña sensación que todo el CORONATIMO está relacionado con esto. Empiezan a encajar las piezas...........................


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ene 2022)

Espero que lleven mascarilla porque si no veremos en 15 días...


----------



## frenlib (24 Ene 2022)

O sea al gobierno en turno y a ti.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Ene 2022)

Si hay tanto ruso en la frontera de Ucrania, habrá mucha rusita sola con ganas de polla más al este.
Es el momento de ir a follar coño ruso, mucho más sabroso que el español.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Ene 2022)

Tu dueña la Yoli Díaz también quiere ahorcar a quien no piense como ella?

Sí es así, es una ASESINA


----------



## XicoRaro (24 Ene 2022)

Primero: La Rusia de Putin no es la Rusia comunista. Esa desapareció para no volver.
Segundo: Como tardarían meses en llegar a España nos da tiempo de cazar ratas rojas como tú.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Ene 2022)

Si son los rojos los que les han enviado fragatas jajajajaja.

Ojalá lleguen y ahorquen a este gobierno progre. Luego irán a por rojos de mierda como tú a matarlos y a violar a sus madres, hermanas, hijas y mujeres como han hecho siempre los rusis.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (24 Ene 2022)

*Artículo 510.*
1. *Serán castigados con una pena de prisión de uno a cuatro años y multa de seis a doce meses*:

a) *Quienes públicamente fomenten, promuevan o inciten directa o indirectamente al odio, hostilidad, discriminación o violencia contra un grupo, una parte del mismo o contra una persona determinada por razón de su* pertenencia a aquél, por motivos racistas, antisemitas u otros referentes a la *ideología*, religión o creencias, situación familiar, la pertenencia de sus miembros a una etnia, raza o nación, su origen nacional, su sexo, orientación o identidad sexual, por razones de género, enfermedad o discapacidad.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Ene 2022)

Entro, veo que el plan tras el pucherazo a Trump sigue su curso y me piro.


----------



## TheYellowKing (24 Ene 2022)

Ciudadanos Inocentes dijo:


> MENTIRA!! Ellos no fueron:
> Ver archivo adjunto 917151
> 
> Oh wait…



Debes haber nacido ayer.


----------



## FeiJiao (24 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo a Rusia ella sola no la veo metiéndose en ese berenjenal. Pero un
> Rusia +Bielorrusia VS Ucrania
> China vs Taiwán
> Corea del Norte vs Corea del Sur
> ...



Iran vs Israel


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ene 2022)

skan dijo:


> Que nadie olvide que en Afganistán murieron 6 veces más soldados rusos que americanos.



Ya, eso si no cuentas los “contratistas“ yankees…que eran la carne de cañón…


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ene 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 917318
> Ver archivo adjunto 917320
> Ver archivo adjunto 917322



Como rebuznaban los titiriteros y ahora que calladitos están los hijos de perra. Se les ve más el plumero y la triple moral que gastan.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ene 2022)

Y el gilipollas de Sanchez haciendo la performance del telefonito y el ordenador... Que tio más lamentable de verdad


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> China e Iran están en el congreso de sanghai y además saben que seria una guerra de supervivencia. Van a ir con todo !
> 
> Sé que os da miedo el escenario, muy lejos de las pelis que habéis visto, pero es lo que hay y en el abismo en el que estamos.




El tiempo dara y quitara razones.

China y Rusia no son aliados reales. A China le interesa que EEUU y Rusia se enfrenten, para tener a Rusia concentrando recursos y a tencion fuera de Siberia y las zonas que le interesa a China depredar, y por otra parte aleja los recursos y atencion de EEUU de los mares de China. China esta encantada con esto, no le hace falta intervenir. De hecho no hay nada mas anti natural que ver a Rusia, China e Iran juntos en esto, paises que por sus proyecciones naturales y territorio estan destinados a rivalizar (la Historia da cuenta de ello...), ahora mismo lo uno que une Rusia a China es la oposicion a EEUU, pero nada mas.

Iran aunque quisiera no tiene fuerzas para proyectarse en una guerra por toda Europa, revisemos las capacidades de su ejercito en cuanto a proyeccion.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente, en su region es una potencia demoledora, gran capacidad destructiva. Pero Iran en el Baltico o en Ucrania no pinta nada, ahi no se va a meter no tiene ni la capacidad necesaria, ni la economia, ni el mas minimo interes mas alla de quedar diplomaticamente bien con Rusia. 

Se que es excitante para algunos ver a toda la supuesta alianza (ja ja ja) junta como si fueran esas peliculas de superheroes que reunen a todos en una sola, que estan tan de moda en los ultimos años, pero... no va a pasar. China tiene su zona de interes, Iran tambien y es su prioridad, no van a poner muertos para solucionar los problemas de otros, y menos a cambio de nada como se propone.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2022)

Una cosita, si de verdad estas en Vilnius no tienes nada que decir de la movida rusa-ucrania? Que se respira en los Balticos? Que opina la gente? Odian a Rusia? Temen la guerra? Creen que esto termina mal? A quien apoyan? Son un bloque o hay bandos? Hay movimiento de tropas? Joer para alguien que esta en el terreno y creo que no has contado nada.


----------



## teperico (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *Guillermo Pulido. Doctorando en Estudios Estratégicos de Disuasión Nuclear; M.A. Seguridad y Defensa: redactando la obra "Mosaic Warfare & Multi Domain Ops". Editor de Revista Ejércitos y autor en Political Room.*​
> 
> 
> 1/ El despliegue militar de Rusia en Bielorrusia parece que será espectacular: de 10 a 13 Brigadas
> ...



Si que sabes. Cuantos años dices que llevas en el ejercito???? A no, que eres cuñado....


----------



## TitusMagnificus (24 Ene 2022)

Se echaba de menos un vómito tuyo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Si que sabes. Cuantos años dices que llevas en el ejercito???? A no, que eres cuñado....





Yo no soy ninguna de esas personas que cito en el OP.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Ene 2022)

Envían tropas de EEUU las repúblicas balticas.









Biden contempla el envío de tropas a Europa del Este para frenar a Rusia, según el NYT


Estados Unidos sopesa "todas las opciones" en caso de que Putin siga adelante con sus planes de invadir Ucrania...




www.elindependiente.com





El precio de las putas va a subir. Avisado quedas.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Ene 2022)

El problema es que EEUU e Israel han estado armando a Marruecos para convertirlo en una potencia militar en el estrecho...

España tiene que hacer de marioneta usana si no quiere que EEUU y los sionistas le arrebaten Ceuta y Melilla con la misma facilidad que Rusia podría tener para aprehender Ucrania.

Las políticas antihombre emprendidas por el PSOE y avaladas por todo el arco político han dejado a España tocada de muerte en lo que se refiere a poder militar efectivo. Por eso el PSOE considera que es mejor hacer de bravucones y charlatanes bien lejos de nuestras fronteras ante Rusia y si no funciona irnos con el rabo entre las piernas, y por contra ejercer de peleles homosexuales con Marruecos y si nos atacan hacer un papel victimista ante la UE diciendo que "hemos apoyado políticamente y militarmente contra Rusia y ahora la OTAN nos tiene que apoyar a nostros con Marruecos porque 'nos lo debe'".


----------



## yomismoquizás (24 Ene 2022)

Siempre han sido unos perdedores...hace 80 años lo intentaron en España y acabaron comiendo polla moruna o huyendo como la rata catalana.


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2022)

Llegan *33* trenes. Número de de mas alto grado masónico.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Ene 2022)

Si no es la OTAN quien nos apoye, desde la Moncloa se espera que sea la UE quien nos apoye.

España no va a salir de Ceuta y Melilla salvo que nos echen por la fuerza. Y si nos echan por la fuerza será cosa del gobierno de turno ir a mendigar apoyos a Europa porque es sabido que EEUU e Israel andan detrás de la invasión y le han dado el OK a Marruecos por petición de Arabia Saudí.

Canarias es más defendible que Ceuta y Melilla, pues Marruecos no tiene potencial para un desembarco anfibio y en la mar España gana de calle. Aparte Canarias sí está bajo el paraguas OTAN.

Si Marruecos cometiese la torpeza estratégica de concentrar sus tropas en el Oeste frente a Canarias, tras el desastre en el intento de desembarco y aun teniendo éxito las bajas serían muy altas y tendrían que defender la plaza con una inexistente marina, y manteniendo a sus tropas en el oeste hasta el punto que Argelia aprovecharía para invadir desde el este aprovechando que ese flanco queda despretegido y las tropas alahuitas han sido diezmadas en la toma de Canarias.

Los franceses tienen armas nucleares, y son exportadores de tecnología nuclear.


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Ene 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Iran vs Israel



Yo creo que Israel tiene la bomba atómica así que no sé si Irán le echaría huevos.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo creo que Israel tiene la bomba atómica así que no sé si Irán le echaría huevos.



Israel la tiene sin duda. Irán la tendrá, es cuestión de tiempo...Y si no la puede tener ya se la prestará Rusia o China.

Pero de momento a Rusia y a China les interesa mantener a Irán como 'trampa afghana', esperando a ver si alguien trata de invadirla y así desgastarse. Ni a China ni a Rusia les interesa dársela ahora porque los iraníes son capaces de iniciar la III Guerra Mundial por Alá mañana mismo.


----------



## Hubardo (24 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces, cuando te enteres que Putin esta más cerca de Abascal que de tus Idolos...



Que dice VOX de este conflicto?. No tengo ni idea de su postura.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo a Rusia ella sola no la veo metiéndose en ese berenjenal. Pero un
> Rusia +Bielorrusia VS Ucrania
> China vs Taiwán
> Corea del Norte vs Corea del Sur
> ...



Normalmente las guerras no vienen solas. Cuando se arma un conflicto suficientemete gordo en un sitio que distrae al ojo de las grandes potencias los conflictos regionales larvados aprovechan para decir que hay de lo mio, asi que si, vamos a una primavera de inestabilidades mas que curiosa. Y no porque el SVR y los bureaus de la inteligencia china intensifiquen sus campañas de desestabilizacion (que obviamente, lo harán con furia porcina), sino porque un monton de pequeños agentes politicos aprovechan el rio revuelto y añaden desestabilización.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Me está decepcionando esta guerra. No esperaba que fuera una guerra convencional, con trenes llenos de soldados Ryan con la mochila al hombro. Parece que no hemos evolucionado nada. Echo de menos algo más virtual, de apagones informáticos y eso.



Si seguimos por este camino se van a ver. Por definicion si se ponen ahora, el dia que se mueven los tanques ya podrian mitigarlas. Los zerodays y demas charcuteria fina informatica no se lanzan sin ton ni son. En la guerra de Donbass de 2014 ya demostró Rusia de lo que sus tecnicos eran capaces: pusieron los moviles de los ucranianos como balizas para su artilleria, se inflaron de inyectar ordenes falsas incluso emulando voz y dejaron KO los pocos sistemas de alerta y control del ejercito ucraniano... y todavia no sabemos todo lo que hicieron. 

No obstante esta segunda temporada tambien se van a ver contramedidas interesantes por parte de los ucranianos que han tenido siete años para prepararse, pero habrá que ver, porque muy listos no han sido de andar maidaneando este otoño con la OTAN en abierto sabiendo que es linea roja en el Kremlin cuando aun no estan, ni de lejos, preparados para aguantar un choque con Rusia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

Como era de esperar, la información sobre la evacuación de los familiares de la Embajada de EE. UU. de Ucrania, a partir del lunes, resultó ser correcta, pero los periodistas de RIA Novosti en el Departamento de Estado simplemente mintieron. Del mensaje oficial de la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania:

"El 23 de enero de 2022, el Departamento de Estado autorizó la salida voluntaria de los empleados directos de EE. UU. y ordenó la salida de sus familiares de la embajada en Kiev debido a la continua amenaza de una acción militar rusa. Los ciudadanos estadounidenses en Ucrania deberían considerar irse ahora utilizando el transporte comercial u otros tipos de transporte privado disponibles.

Hay informes de que Rusia está planeando una acción militar seria contra Ucrania. Las condiciones de seguridad, especialmente a lo largo de las fronteras de Ucrania, en Crimea ocupada por Rusia y en el este de Ucrania controlado por Rusia, son impredecibles y podrían deteriorarse dramáticamente. En toda Ucrania, incluso en Kiev, se realizan manifestaciones periódicamente, que en ocasiones se convierten en violencia.

Los ciudadanos estadounidenses en Ucrania deben ser conscientes de que la acción militar rusa en cualquier lugar de Ucrania afectará seriamente la capacidad de la Embajada de los EE. UU. para brindar servicios consulares, incluida la asistencia a los ciudadanos estadounidenses cuando salgan de Ucrania. Para obtener más información, consulte Lo que el gobierno de EE. UU. puede y no puede hacer para ayudarlo en una crisis en el extranjero".

Parece que los estadounidenses también patearon a la gente de Bandera (solo que lideran manifestaciones con violencia en Kiev), al menos gracias por eso 

Además de Estados Unidos, Reino Unido también comenzó hoy a evacuar a parte de los empleados de su embajada.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ene 2022)

Análisis militar

Putin podría derrotar a Ucrania y la OTAN en sólo cinco días


----------



## Switch_46 (24 Ene 2022)

Se quejaban de que EEUU solía invadir bajo cualquier pretexto, pero a Rusia ya se le esta viendo el plumero, y está claro que le gusta ir del mismo palo. Desconozco el interés que tiene sobre Ucrania, pero no me lo imagino como cualquier estercolero del medio Oriente.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

hay que poner los cojones encima de la mesa
es lo que pasa cuando no te toman en serio

eso es lo que hacen los paises normales
no como Hezpaña.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Se quejaban de que EEUU solía invadir bajo cualquier pretexto, pero a Rusia ya se le esta viendo el plumero, y está claro que le gusta ir del mismo palo. Desconozco el interés que tiene sobre Ucrania, pero no me lo imagino como cualquier estercolero del medio Oriente.



Rusia lleva razon en esto

preguntate el interes de EEUU en Ucrania,


----------



## Gotthard (24 Ene 2022)

Veremos a los carteles mexicanos con ese mismo armamento USA enviado a Ucrania que la vision comercial de los ucranianos pondrá rapidamente a la venta traves de sus traficantes de armas de cabecera. Un misil Stinger capaz de derribar un avion vale unos 50.000 napos franco-fábrica... dile tu a un paco-oficial ucraniano que le llega el juguete en su caja de fibra de vidrio verde, con sus instrucciones en varios idiomas, que es lo que prefiere: lanzarlo contra un helicoptero ruso en pos de la victoria militar de la patria o venderlo por 70.000 y 80.000 sanos al Al-Kasser de turno en pos de la victoria economica de la familia Pollachenko. Luego con decir en el informe (si es que lo hacen) que se lanzó pero falló o que se perdio en el campo de batalla, arreglao...

Que la dacha y el mercedes AMG robao en Alemania no se pagan solos.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

este xicomaIo me da que es falso
el original tiene 5 cifras de mensajes.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Ene 2022)

@xicomalo que te suplantan por aqui.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

❗⚡ La OTAN envía fuerzas adicionales a Europa del Este debido a la escalada en Ucrania

De la declaración oficial de la alianza: "La OTAN está poniendo sus fuerzas en alerta (alerta máxima) y enviando buques de guerra y aviones de combate adicionales a los sitios de despliegue de la OTAN en Europa del Este, reforzando las defensas aliadas mientras Rusia continúa aumentando su presencia militar en Ucrania (?? ?) y alrededor de ella.

En los últimos días, varios aliados han hecho declaraciones sobre despliegues actuales o futuros. Dinamarca está enviando una fragata al Mar Báltico y está a punto de enviar cuatro aviones de combate F-16 a Lituania para apoyar la misión de vigilancia aérea de la OTAN en la región. España está enviando barcos para unirse a la armada de la OTAN y está considerando enviar aviones de combate a Bulgaria. Francia expresó su disposición a enviar tropas bajo el mando de la OTAN a Rumania. Holanda enviará dos aviones de combate F-35 a Bulgaria a partir de abril para apoyar las actividades de vigilancia aérea de la OTAN en la región, y traerá un buque de guerra y unidades terrestres a la reserva para la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN. Estados Unidos también ha dejado claro que está considerando aumentar su presencia militar en la parte este de la Alianza".

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Switch_46 (24 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Rusia lleva razon en esto
> 
> preguntate el interes de EEUU en Ucrania,



En mi opinión, Rusia no tiene porque preocuparse si le plantan bases militares por la puerta de atrás. Si actuas como un país civilizado y sin conflictos, la vida de tu sociedad debería de transcurrir sin problemas. 

Pero sabemos que Rusia mete las zarpas allí donde le interesa (véase Venezuela y Cuba por citar 2 ejemplos), de la misma forma que EEUU las mete en el medio oriente. 

Si Ucrania le sale del nabo entrar en la OTAN, quien cojones es Rusia para decir si puede o no debe entrar. Es ilógico. 

Lo único que demuestra a día de hoy esta panda de mierdas, es que mientras Ucrania se mantenía al margen, lo dejaba estar como país "libre", sin embargo, ahora que sopesa entrar en la OTAN, aprieta la soga y dice: ni de coña. 

Quien no la debe, no la teme, y Rusia debería de darle igual si plantan bases militares. El hecho de que ocurra, no dice que le van a invadir ni le van a lanzar misiles cuando le rote de los cojones a Europa y EEUU, y más sabiendo que Rusia es una potencia nuclear, sería pegarse un tiro en el pie.

Es como si yo fuese un civil con un par de ametralladoras apuntando al terreno de atrás, vivo en un chalet, y me plantan una comisaría detrás de mi valla, que más me da que lo hagan. Ah no!, que igual se le cruzan los cables y me entran una noche, y yo en defensa descargo las dos ametralladoras contra la comisaría. Ves por donde voy? pues eso. 

Rusia tiene una mentalidad retrógrada, como la de un tarado de 20 años que nunca superó que le quitaran el juguete nuevo de su cumpleaños. Quiere recuperar Ucrania como sea y al precio que sea. Y si ocurriese, bajarán ríos de sangre porque así como invade y se anexiona Ucrania, quien te dice a ti que no se le cruce los cables y pille de rebote recuperar media Alemania por ejemplo. Como en el pasado fue mio por 60 años, lo quiero recuperar.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> En mi opinión, Rusia no tiene porque preocuparse si le plantan bases militares por la puerta de atrás. Si actuas como un país civilizado y sin conflictos, la vida de tu sociedad debería de transcurrir sin problemas.



tu debes de ser de los listos. 
de los que apuntan con la pistola, y le dice a la victima, si me haces caso no te matere. 

pero uy!!! si lo que te estoy haciendo yo a ti me lo haces a mi , entonces me pongo a llorar, y a decirte que NO ES JUUUUUUUUUUUSTO!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Análisis militar
> 
> Putin podría derrotar a Ucrania y la OTAN en sólo cinco días



Me quedo con lo de Libia…sería muy estilo Maskirovka.
Una o dos bases colocadas ahí, defendiendo Egipto y Argelia desde bases libias….locura total en Italia y Francia.


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> En mi opinión, Rusia no tiene porque preocuparse si le plantan bases militares por la puerta de atrás. Si actuas como un país civilizado y sin conflictos, la vida de tu sociedad debería de transcurrir sin problemas.
> 
> Pero sabemos que Rusia mete las zarpas allí donde le interesa (véase Venezuela y Cuba por citar 2 ejemplos), de la misma forma que EEUU las mete en el medio oriente.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo ese razonamiento a Ucrania y a la OTAN tampoco tendrían que preocupar 100.000 tropas rusas en su frontera.

O, ya puestos, a España tampoco le debería preocupar que Marruecos instalara baterías de cañones y cohetes al lado de Ceuta y Melilla.

Ucrania puede desear entrar en la OTAN, pero resulta que esa organización está (teóricamente) para evitar la guerra con la URSS/Rusia. Si el hecho de una ampliación amenaza la paz la OTAN debería rechazarla de plano, para cumplir con su propia razón de ser.

Los movimientos de la OTAN han de ir en el sentido de aumentar la seguridad y disminuir las probabilidades de conflicto, no de aumentarlos.


----------



## Vilux (24 Ene 2022)

De momento solo se ha visto el salvaje 'drang nach Osten" de la OTAN. ¿Veremos pronto la respuesta rusa?






NATO Expansion: What Gorbachev Heard | National Security Archive


Western leaders gave multiple assurances against NATO expansion to Gorbachev in 1990-1991 according to declassified American, Russian, British, Germans documents




nsarchive.gwu.edu


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> En mi opinión, Rusia no tiene porque preocuparse si le plantan bases militares por la puerta de atrás. Si actuas como un país civilizado y sin conflictos, la vida de tu sociedad debería de transcurrir sin problemas.
> 
> Pero sabemos que Rusia mete las zarpas allí donde le interesa (véase Venezuela y Cuba por citar 2 ejemplos), de la misma forma que EEUU las mete en el medio oriente.
> 
> ...



.

¡Premio al troleo mas cuñao del día...!
¿ DE CUAL SALA DE ESPERA DE PELUQUERÍA DE CHAROS LO OÍSTE?


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No necesariamente a que acaben, y no creo que sea ni justo antes ni el día 4.
> 
> Lo que sí van a esperar es a que congele el suelo para que haya buena tracción.



Es que lei tambien que la nueva tuberia de gas "Power of Siberian 2" se contratara cuando acaben los juegos, y eso tambien es un punto a tener en cuenta.


----------



## imaginARIO (24 Ene 2022)

Menudo ANALista de mierda, su fuente es puro radio patio.
Se ha montado la peli Juegos de Guerra a partir de lo que dicen trabajadores del ferrocarril bielorusos.

Ni fotos satélite, ninguna prueba, puro humo...

Esto no es serio.


----------



## luenma06 (24 Ene 2022)

¿Estará todo pactado ya? Ucrania del Oeste ingresa en la OTAN y Rusia se anexiona la Ucrania prorrusa?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Ene 2022)

luenma06 dijo:


> ¿Estará todo pactado ya? Ucrania del Oeste ingresa en la OTAN y Rusia se anexiona la Ucrania prorrusa?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918108



Dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar?


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Ene 2022)

Y que no se olvide de la mugre pogre por favor.


----------



## Sputnik (24 Ene 2022)

ENVIDO!!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

Kremlin: la amenaza de provocaciones por parte de Ucrania en Donbás es ahora muy alta, más alta que antes, Kiev está concentrando una enorme cantidad de fuerzas en la línea de contacto, esto indica preparativos para acciones ofensivas.

(RIA).


¿Fabricando casus belli?


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

ANUNCIO.

El viernes empieza la invasion de Ucrania, a las 03:00.
Las embajadas en Kiev ya se estan evacuando.
Bielorrusia, Kazajstan, Rep centro-Asiaticas y Armenia, estan movilizando sus FFAA para el viernes.
Los objetivos: Ucrania, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Azerbayan y Georgia.
Las FFAA Rusas en el caucaso has sido puestas en estado de movilizacion.

La guerra de reunificacion de la URSS empieza el viernes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> ANUNCIO.
> 
> El viernes empieza la invasion de Ucrania, a las 03:00.
> Las embajadas en Kiev ya se estan evacuando.
> ...



Todo ello en plena Europa.


----------



## arsenchik (24 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> ANUNCIO.
> 
> El viernes empieza la invasion de Ucrania, a las 03:00.
> Las embajadas en Kiev ya se estan evacuando.
> ...



joer que asaco


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

Y todavia queda China y Formosa. Y la venganza de China sobre Japon que todavía esta pendiente, porque esa se la tiene jurada China a los japoneses..........


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

Si el jueves EEUU cede y abandona a Ucrania y el resto de ex rep. sovieticas, estas se rendiran a Rusia en 24 horas, habrá reunificacion de la URSS y no habrá guerra en Europa.


----------



## Sawa (24 Ene 2022)

Es evidente que Rusia va a invadir Europa. Los moros tomaran el sur de europa y los rusos el centro y el este. Así ha sido planificado y así pasará. El exterminio étnico de europeos está a punto de llegar a su fin.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

Escalada inminente:

"Zelensky al Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania: Hemos aprendido a disuadir y contrarrestar eficazmente las agresiones externas. Estoy seguro de que ha llegado el momento de pasar a acciones ofensivas para defender nuestros intereses nacionales. Ustedes tienen la experiencia y las capacidades para poner en práctica esa estrategia. Nuestros ciudadanos están unidos para devolver nuestros territorios y desear la paz a nuestro Estado independiente". Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Dr88 (24 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> ANUNCIO.
> 
> El viernes empieza la invasion de Ucrania, a las 03:00.
> Las embajadas en Kiev ya se estan evacuando.
> ...



Podrías poner algún enlace sobre las movilizaciones en los países/regiones que mencionas?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 Ene 2022)

No sigo el tema al minuto, pero manifiesto aquí públicamente todo mi apoyo al tito Putin, y mi total desapoyo a Ucrania. Por otra parte yo adoptaría gustosamente a dos o tres refugiadas ucranianas en mi casa.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

Dr88 dijo:


> Podr
> 
> Podrías poner algún enlace sobre las movilizaciones en los países/regiones que mencionas?



Putin ya se ha reunido con los presidentes titere de Bielorrusia, Kazajstan , reps centroasiaticas y Armenia por videoconferencia, y han acordado movilizacion militar el jueves.
Esto es para mostrar ante EEUU musculo y acojonar a Biden.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (24 Ene 2022)

Traducción:

Les aseguro que este despliegue de las tropas de nuestro ejército no será en vano. Vamos a invadir si no nos dan otra opción, lo que es probable que suceda en las próximas horas, como mucho en unos días. Así que deja de hablar de negociaciones, porque esto es serio. Puta mierda.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## bk001 (24 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "aimus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:

Mucha paciencia han tenido, desde 2014. 






Guerra en Ucrania XV


The north of Lugansk came under heavy fire from the Ukrainian armed forces. Kirovsk, Diamond and Bryanka are under fire! Russian sources say that the mass shooting started Traducido del inglés al El norte de Lugansk fue atacado intensamente por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. ¡Kirovsk, Diamond...




www.burbuja.info





удача
и, к моему благу, что тополи не нужны


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

15 divisiones blindadas ya estan en Bielorrusia preparadas para entran en Ucrania, por el Este del Dniepper otras 20 divisiones rusas tambien estan preparadas. Esto son 3 ejercitos completos.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

En el Caucaso ya estan preparadas otras 25 divisiones para entrar en Azerbayan y Georgia.


----------



## JimJones (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



El Bauza este tiene la misma idea de geopolítica que una piedra.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

⚡Precio del gas en Europa + 19%.




JimJones dijo:


> El Bauza este tiene la misma idea de geopolítica que una piedra.



Ya ves un cuñado de barra de bar, pero por las risas.

⚡La hipotética invasión rusa de Ucrania provocará numerosas bajas en el bando ruso y "puede convertirse en una nueva Chechenia" para Moscú


Otro.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En el Caucaso ya estan preparadas otras 25 divisiones para entrar en Azerbayan y Georgia.



Y despues de eso ya tienes legitimamente en modo guerra a Polonia, Hungria, el Báltico completo y Turquia.

Y aun existen tontosdelculo pensando que Putin no es una marioneta involuntaria de los chinos y de los usanos del pentágono. Es el salvador de Uropa, si. Y tambien de la oligarquia rusa que bebe whisky de mil libras y no vodka de mierda, desde Londres y Marbella.


----------



## Trejo (24 Ene 2022)

Que Marruecos entrará y ocupará militarmente Ceuta y Melilla es algo que ocurrirá no tardando mucho. Y aquí nadie moverá un dedo. Si acaso intentarán negociar con Mojamé una especie de régimen de co-soberanía sobre las ciudades pero, sabiendo que el moro es socio preferente de USA, se las apropiarán. Mientras, aquí, los rojos y su artillería mediática tratarán de convencernos de que no merece la pena disparar un tiro ni arriesgar la vida de un soldado español por un puñado de terreno que "históricamente" fué marroquí.


----------



## Decipher (24 Ene 2022)

¿Y las fotos?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

Sobre los intentos de atraer a Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN en el contexto de la actual escalada política y militar en Europa del Este. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
La exacerbación de la crisis sistémica en las relaciones de Rusia con EE.UU. y sus satélites de la OTAN a finales de 2021 ha traído el tema de la ampliación del llamado "cordón sanitario" alrededor de Rusia para incluir a otros dos países escandinavos, Suecia y Finlandia, que históricamente se han posicionado como estados neutrales.

<....>

Volviendo al presente, la nueva Guerra Fría desatada por Estados Unidos contra Rusia ya ha arrastrado a Noruega como parte de un bloque político-militar hostil a Rusia. A finales de 2021, Rusia ya está siendo amenazada abiertamente con que la OTAN no sólo no podrá detener su expansión hacia el este, sino que además arrastrará a otros dos estados escandinavos, lo que complicará seriamente los problemas de seguridad de Rusia en el noroeste. De hecho, la OTAN se acercaría directamente a las posiciones de Rusia en el Mar Báltico y en Carelia. Teniendo en cuenta la hipotética posibilidad de que se estacionen bases ABM, tropas adicionales (incluyendo contingentes estadounidenses) y armas ofensivas (incluyendo misiles de corto y medio alcance con ojivas nucleares) en los territorios de los nuevos miembros de la OTAN, Rusia tendrá que responder a tales amenazas de una u otra forma, utilizando parte de sus limitados recursos para contrarrestar la potencial amenaza de los estados nórdicos envueltos en una nueva Guerra Fría.

<....>

Se observan tendencias similares en el caso de Suecia y Finlandia. La OTAN no ha ocultado que estaría interesada en que estos países se unieran a la alianza, para que también, como Noruega, pudieran participar en la "contención de Rusia". El principal problema para seguir este camino es la resistencia popular a los intentos de desmantelar la neutralidad oficial.

A partir de 2021, a pesar de la activa labor de las ONG euroatlánticas, de la propaganda estatal y de una campaña mediática antirrusa, la mayoría de la población finlandesa y sueca está en contra de abandonar la neutralidad y de entrar en la OTAN. Sin embargo, el número de opositores a la adhesión a la OTAN está disminuyendo. En Finlandia, por ejemplo, según Gallup, el 42% de la población está en contra de la OTAN, mientras que el 28% está a favor. Al mismo tiempo, el número de opositores a la adhesión ha descendido por debajo del 50% por primera vez en muchos años. Esto es un resultado directo de la maquinaria de divulgación y propaganda en curso. En consecuencia, los dirigentes políticos finlandeses han declarado abiertamente que Finlandia sigue siendo libre de solicitar el ingreso en la OTAN y que las posibilidades de adhesión dependen del sentimiento de la población, que está cambiando.

Estas tendencias son aún más pronunciadas en la vecina Suecia. Según las encuestas citadas por Bloomberg, entre el 33% y el 36% de la población se opone a la entrada de Suecia en la OTAN y entre el 28% y el 35% está a favor de la entrada en la OTAN. Los comentarios de los líderes políticos suecos en los últimos dos años han sugerido claramente que el país está lo suficientemente cerca de abandonar más de dos siglos de neutralidad oficial.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

La aerolínea suiza Swiss, la austriaca Austrian Airlines y la holandesa KLM han denegado el estacionamiento nocturno de sus aeronaves en el Aeropuerto Internacional de Boryspil (Kiev) ante la creciente amenaza de invasión rusa.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

Lukashenko anuncia que se está desplegando todo un ejército bielorruso a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania. #Bielorrusia #Ucrania https://t.co/oAz2F7z46O


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

A Suecia no le compensa nada meterse en ese lío. Además resulta absurdo que Rusia intente invadir Suecia. Dilapidaria miles de recursos en una provincia rebelde, que nunca podría asimilar culturalmente dentro de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Ene 2022)

La verdad es q hay que reconocerle a la PSOE que son unos maquinas. Hacen lo que les sale del puto rabo y sus goyim les aplauden todo tío.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

La OTAN lanzó el ejercicio militar Neptune Strike en el Mediterráneo con la participación del portaaviones estadounidense Harry Truman.

Según el Pentágono, las maniobras se planearon con anticipación, pero al decidir iniciarlas, se tuvo en cuenta la situación alrededor de Ucrania, durante los ejercicios se planea realizar "ataques de largo alcance" y técnicas de guerra antisubmarina.


Joe Biden sugiere que podría enviar 50.000 soldados, así como buques de guerra y aviones a Europa del Este en medio de los temores de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.









Joe Biden might send 50,000 soldiers as well as warships and aircraft to Eastern Europe amid fears of Russia's invasion of Ukraine


US President Joe Biden is considering deploying 50,000 American troops together with warships and…




www.otowngist.com


----------



## Switch_46 (24 Ene 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> .
> 
> ¡Premio al troleo mas cuñao del día...!
> ¿ DE CUAL SALA DE ESPERA DE PELUQUERÍA DE CHAROS LO OÍSTE?



De ninguna. Es mi opinión personal. Que pasa, que solo vale la tuya? Si discrepas, argumenta, si yo me equivoco en mi opinión no me tiemblan los anillos en rectificar. Pero fanfarronear de la manera tan despectiva que lo haces, dice mucho de a quien me enfrento.


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ene 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> De ninguna. Es mi opinión personal. Que pasa, que solo vale la tuya? Si discrepas, argumenta, si yo me equivoco en mi opinión no me tiemblan los anillos en rectificar. Pero fanfarronear de la manera tan despectiva que lo haces, dice mucho de a quien me enfrento.



Había contado con la honrrosa posibilidad para tí de que fueses un troll a soldada, pero ya que me confirmas que esa era tu opinión personal... he de decirte que no discuto con ningún idiota, que sois muchos y mayoría electoral.
Hamtel y sir Karl Marx... etc


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

EE. UU. entregó M141 BDM a Ucrania

Entre las armas suministradas por los Estados Unidos a Ucrania, se destaca la M141 Bunker Defeat Munuitions.
Cohetes de 83 mm diseñados para destruir búnkeres, refugios y varias posiciones fijas del enemigo.
El arma se necesita principalmente cuando se atacan posiciones preparadas y se posiciona como un arma de asalto multipropósito del Cuerpo de Marines del Ejército de EE. UU. En general, un arma muy útil en la conducción de una ofensiva, por ejemplo, en la aglomeración de Donetsk-Gorlovka.



El M141 BDM (Bunker Defeat Munition) es un arma de infantería individual de fabricación estadounidense diseñada para atacar estructuras fortificadas como pastilleros y barricadas. Es un lanzacohetes desechable con un cohete de 83 mm basado en un cohete Mk.153 SMAW cargado en un nuevo lanzador. Originalmente desarrollado por Talley Defense Systems, el M141 BDM es actualmente un producto de Nammo AS.

En términos generales y simples, esta es la segunda generación de los análogos estadounidenses del "Bumblebee", en el ejército ruso corresponde aproximadamente al MPO-A "Borodach", mientras que la versión tiene un termobárico más bajo, pero una mayor fuerza explosiva.

Según varias fuentes, además de sus propios tipos de proyectiles (misiles), puede usar una amplia gama de municiones de la generación anterior. Las pruebas de campo de esta posibilidad se llevaron a cabo en Afganistán durante el asalto al complejo de cuevas de Tora Bora y, presumiblemente, fueron reconocidas como exitosas.

Cuando está plegado, el lanzador tiene un tubo cilíndrico corto con grandes amortiguadores octogonales en la boca y el venturi. Las miras se colocan en dos monturas rectangulares en el tubo, mientras que el cuerpo de la mira trasera es más grande. El mecanismo de disparo está montado en el lado derecho del tubo, debajo de la tapa de la mira trasera, y también tiene forma rectangular (antes de preparar el arma para disparar).



El misil disparado desde el M141 es el proyectil Mk.118 Mod 0 HEDP, que es similar al proyectil Mk.3 HEDP para el Mk.135 SMAW, pero al parecer es capaz de destruir edificios de forma más impresionante. Su ojiva contiene 1 kg de compuesto aluminizado A-3 y se informa que penetra hasta 200 mm de hormigón, 300 mm de ladrillo o 2100 mm de sacos de arena. Su penetración de armadura es insignificante para un arma de este tipo, solo 20 mm de armadura enrollada uniforme, pero no hay duda de que la armadura posterior matará instantáneamente a todos los pasajeros de un vehículo blindado ligero. La ojiva del misil está armada a una distancia de 15 m de la boca.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Quizás el aspecto más interesante del misil Mk.118 es su fusible. Tiene dos configuraciones de golpe; detonación retardada, en la que la ojiva explota después de que el misil ha penetrado un obstáculo relativamente débil (como una pared de tablillas de madera), o detonación instantánea al impactar. Si bien este sistema de espoleta selectiva no es inusual para un arma de doble propósito, el ajuste no lo elige el soldado que dispara el arma, sino que lo elige la propia espoleta para causar el máximo daño al objetivo.

Para disparar el M141 BDM, el usuario primero conecta la óptica apropiada (si está disponible), luego quita el pasador de amartillado y extiende el tubo interior del lanzador hasta que encaje en su lugar. Si la óptica no está instalada, se quitan las cubiertas de las miras abiertas y se reclinan la mira delantera y la mira trasera. Luego se abre la cubierta del gatillo, dejando al descubierto el seguro y el protector del gatillo. Luego, el arma se sujeta por el hombro, se desactiva el seguro y, cuando el objetivo está en la mira, el usuario aprieta el gatillo para disparar el misil. Si se instaló una óptica en el arma, debe retirarse y retirarse, y el tubo vacío debe desecharse.


----------



## Edgard (24 Ene 2022)

Putin solo está provocando para después ir de víctima. 

Lo de siempre. Una guerra no le conviene a nadie. Ahora que la producción está de capa caída, que no hay apenas recursos y son imprescindibles para sus fines. 

no seais tontos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Si tan buenos son los rusos que el Isis sigue con los cadáveres de 2 de sus soldados..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Putin solo está provocando para después ir de víctima.
> 
> Lo de siempre. Una guerra no le conviene a nadie. Ahora que la producción está de capa caída, que no hay apenas recursos y son imprescindibles para sus fines.
> 
> no seais tontos.



Y además estamos en invierno y hay ventisca fuerte...y ya vimos lo que pasó la última vez que los rusos iniciaron una guerra en invierno


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

Sunday Times ya está planeando las consecuencias de un ataque nuclear ruso en Londres. Las cucarachas sobrevivientes recuerdan cómo era: *'Y luego Boris pidió consejo a la oficina de Whips sobre cómo poner a Putin en línea'.*


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

Tiumén 22.1.2022. Las cosas se están poniendo serias. La artillería pesada rusa 2S7 Pion-203 mm está en camino hacia la zona fronteriza. Poder de fuego masivo para romper las líneas de defensa. Capaz de disparar munición nuclear. #Rusia #Ucrania


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ene 2022)

Los anglo yanquis tocando los webs como siempre, liándola y saqueando para mantener su estatus. Siempre traicionando.
Los rusos no son tontos y han esperado su momento, han tenido que aguantar los abusos y traiciones, pero fortaleciéndose y esperando su momento.
Se acabó la mamandurria. Putin NO es un parguela, primer aviso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)

La Casa Blanca anuncia que el presidente Biden realizará hoy una videollamada en la Sala de Situación con los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Italia, el Reino Unido, la OTAN y la UE, ya que está en las etapas finales de identificar unidades militares específicas para posiblemente enviar al Este Europa.











FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si tan buenos son los rusos que el Isis sigue con los cadáveres de 2 de sus soldados..



Si? y que pretenden hacer con ellos?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La Casa Blanca anuncia que el presidente Biden realizará hoy una videollamada en la Sala de Situación con los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Italia, el Reino Unido, la OTAN y la UE, ya que está en las etapas finales de identificar unidades militares específicas para posiblemente enviar al Este Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues pocas negociaciones con cadáveres has visto en oriente medio ...
Es tradición


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tiumén 22.1.2022. Las cosas se están poniendo serias. La artillería pesada rusa 2S7 Pion-203 mm está en camino hacia la zona fronteriza. Poder de fuego masivo para romper las líneas de defensa. Capaz de disparar munición nuclear. #Rusia #Ucrania



Ya retiramos las piezas del 203mm porque no valían la pena


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> La Casa Blanca anuncia que el presidente Biden realizará hoy una videollamada en la Sala de Situación con los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Italia, el Reino Unido, la OTAN y la UE, ya que está en las etapas finales de identificar unidades militares específicas para posiblemente enviar al Este Europa.



Eso es un fake, no puede ser que no este en esa reunion nuestro amado lider pedro sanchez.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Los anglo yanquis tocando los webs como siempre, liándola y saqueando para mantener su estatus. Siempre traicionando.
> Los rusos no son tontos y han esperado su momento, han tenido que aguantar los abusos y traiciones, pero fortaleciéndose y esperando su momento.
> Se acabó la mamandurria. Putin NO es un parguela, primer aviso.



Es un parguela...y punto..


----------



## Prophet (24 Ene 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Y todo este ejército cómo lo puede financiar un país con un PIB similar al de España?



Pues porque cómo lo fabrican ellos sin importar apenas materias primas pues por el coste de un Leopard español ellos se fabrican dos T-90 y medio full equip.


----------



## Tanchus (24 Ene 2022)

Ciudadanos Inocentes dijo:


> MENTIRA!! Ellos no fueron:
> Ver archivo adjunto 917151
> 
> Oh wait…



El PSOE, capaz de propugnar una cosa y breves instantes después la contraria sin que ni el más mínimo asomo de rubor aparezca en sus mejillas.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya retiramos las piezas del 203mm porque no valían la pena



No pluralicemos a mi lo que digan tus amos me la trae floja,


El 2S7M Malka es la última actualización del 2S7 Pion estándar que está equipado con nuevos equipos de comunicaciones y puede transportar un total de ocho proyectiles y cargas de 203 mm. Además, la velocidad de disparo aumentó de 1,5 a 2,5 rds/min, se mejoró la durabilidad del sistema y los datos de disparo se pueden transmitir directamente al arma. Externamente, la única diferencia entre ellos es una plataforma del motor ligeramente más baja detrás de la cabina blindada. El cañón tiene un alcance de 37.500 m, pero puede ampliarse a 55.500 m mediante el uso de RAP (proyectiles asistidos por cohetes).

.....................................................

The National Interest ha informado recientemente de una actualización de los morteros rusos Tyulpan 2S4 y los obuses Pion 2S7. Dijo que Rusia estaba mejorando la artillería pesada para integrarla en los sistemas modernos de comando y control e introducir comunicaciones modernas y controles de fuego. La publicación estadounidense no puede entender por qué Rusia revivió las armas antiguas que almacenó después del final de la Guerra Fría. Una de las razones puede ser el bajo costo de producción de proyectiles para artillería de gran calibre contra misiles.

Una fuente de alto rango en las fuerzas de misiles y artillería le dijo a Gazeta.ru que el enfrentamiento de artillería de alto poder con proyectiles convencionales suele ser más efectivo que el uso de aviones de ataque y bombarderos, específicamente si dispara proyectiles de precisión. El funcionamiento de la artillería no depende del clima y tiene un largo alcance y alta precisión.

El fuego de artillería de alto poder es mucho más barato que una salida de un avión de combate. La artillería de alto poder es específicamente efectiva en la lucha callejera. "Un disparo a quemarropa del cañón de 203 mm puede destruir por completo una gran casa convertida por el adversario en una fortaleza. Ayuda a los rifles motorizados a cumplir misiones sin pérdidas injustificadas", dijo.

En cuanto a armas similares en el ejército de los EE. UU., el obús autopropulsado M110 de 8 pulgadas (203 mm) fue dado de baja en la década de 1990, ya que el ejército de los EE. UU. creía que la eficacia de la artillería de gran calibre estaba disminuyendo en las condiciones modernas. El cañón autopropulsado estadounidense M107 de 175 mm fue dado de baja a fines de la década de 1970.






Russian army receives first modernized 203mm 2S7M Malka self-propelled howitzers | Defense News December 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


Russian army receives first batch of modernized 203mm 2S7M Malka self-propelled howitzers




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No pluralizemos a mi lo que digan tus amos me la trae floja,
> 
> 
> El 2S7M Malka es la última actualización del 2S7 Pion estándar que está equipado con nuevos equipos de comunicaciones y puede transportar un total de ocho proyectiles y cargas de 203 mm. Además, la velocidad de disparo aumentó de 1,5 a 2,5 rds/min, se mejoró la durabilidad del sistema y los datos de disparo se pueden transmitir directamente al arma. Externamente, la única diferencia entre ellos es una plataforma del motor ligeramente más baja detrás de la cabina blindada. El cañón tiene un alcance de 37.500 m, pero puede ampliarse a 55.500 m mediante el uso de RAP (proyectiles asistidos por cohetes).



Para que si un 155 llega más lejos y pesa menos y tiene más capacidades...


----------



## EGO (24 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso es un fake, no puede ser que no este en esa reunion nuestro amado lider pedro sanchez.



A ver como vende el viruelo que tengan que mandar alguna brigada de infanteria a palmar en el frente ruso.

Por climatologia y equipacion yo creo que tiene todas las papeletas la brigada de montaña.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues porque cómo lo fabrican ellos sin importar apenas materias primas pues por el coste de un Leopard español ellos se fabrican dos T-90 y medio full equip.



No para nada un t90es igual de caro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Tiene gracia NINGUN INFORMATIVO dice la razón de porque quiere invadir Ucrania el puttin ese sin contar que ya de hecho la ha invadido...
Aquí la gente es Subnormal o que?.


----------



## Prophet (24 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nada un t90es igual de caro



Pues eso comentaba que por el precio de un Leopard 2 básico de fábrica Rusia fabrica dos T-90 con todos los extras, es decir, algunos sistemas hasta duplicados y le sobra algo de dinero.

Lo mismo pasa con la aviacion por el precio de un F-35 Rusia se fabrica 3 SU-35.

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

No porque la munición pesa más el cañón se desgasta más rápido y es más lenta...
Los vickers siguen ahí de museo porque en la guerra naval actual no sirven


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues eso comentaba que por el precio de un Leopard 2 básico de fábrica Rusia fabrica dos T-90 con todos los extras, es decir, algunos sistemas hasta duplicados y le sobra algo de dinero.
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con la aviacion por el precio de un F-35 Rusia se fabrica 3 SU-35.
> 
> Saludos.



No para nada..son igual de caros y encima los rusos los fabrican con cuenta gotas..
Alemania puede hacer 3 leopards en el tiempo que Rusia hace un t


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> dejaos de pajas mentales. Europa no tienen defensa posible ante Rusia y si no estamos ya en guerra es únicamente por el miedo a un conflicto nuclear a gran escala.



El día que rusia estornude europa coge la gripe.
Anda que no?


----------



## Dr88 (24 Ene 2022)

No sé si hay precedentes recientes de esto. Recomiendan a los estadounidenses no viajar a Rusia:


_Do not travel to Russia due to *ongoing tension along the border with Ukraine*, the potential for *harassment against U.S. citizens*, the *embassy’s limited ability to assist U.S. citizens in Russia, COVID-19* and related entry restrictions,* terrorism*, *harassment by Russian government security officials*, and the* arbitrary enforcement of local law*.






Russia Travel Advisory







travel.state.gov




_


----------



## Prophet (24 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No para nada..son igual de caros y encima los rusos los fabrican con cuenta gotas..
> Alemania puede hacer 3 leopards en el tiempo que Rusia hace un t



La última vez que me informe sobre el tema era así y un T-90 se tardaban unos 3 meses en salir de fábrica.

Si miras la wiki inglesa pone eso que un Leopard 2A6 cuesta 5,74 millones de dólares y un T-90 entre 2,77 - 4,5 millones según la fuente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> La última vez que me informe sobre el tema era así y un T-90 se tardaban unos 3 meses en salir de fábrica.
> 
> Si miras la wiki inglesa pone eso que un Leopard 2A6 cuesta 5,74 millones de dólares y un T-90 entre 2,77 - 4,5 millones según la fuente.



Según la fuente...pero ahora recuerdo la última vez que leí la empresa que los hacía estaba con 4billones en deuda pidiendo rescate a puttin ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Juegos de guerra.
Suponiendo que puttin llegue a Kiev sin perder a decenas de miles de hombres
.luego que .como alimenta a Ucrania..y cuanto podrá mantener un despliegue con seguramente atentados y emboscadas en una población totalmente hostil .y lo del sarcófago de chernobil ni hablemos..


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Fígaro (24 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues eso comentaba que por el precio de un Leopard 2 básico de fábrica Rusia fabrica dos T-90 con todos los extras, es decir, algunos sistemas hasta duplicados y le sobra algo de dinero.
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con la aviacion por el precio de un F-35 Rusia se fabrica 3 SU-35.
> 
> Saludos.



Por eso los países avanzados compran americano y los tercermundistas ruso.

Pregunta a un taxista qué preferiría para trabajar, si una Citroën C15 o un Mercedes clase E.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Por eso los países avanzados compran americano y los tercermundistas ruso.
> 
> Pregunta a un taxista qué preferiría para trabajar, si una C15 o un Mercedes clase E.



Y siempre les venden versiones capadas


----------



## Prophet (24 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Por eso los países avanzados compran americano y los tercermundistas ruso.



Como en Corea que los Mig15 se ventilaban a los Sabre esperando a más altura hasta que se tuvieran que retirar a base faltos de combustible?

Como en Vietnam que sus aviones no iban con ametralladoras ni cañones porque eso era ya cosa del pasado y después sus misiles no acertaban ni a la de tres?

Como en Yugoslavia que un Sam del año la polka derribó un F117?


----------



## Fígaro (24 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Como en Corea que los Mig15 se ventilaban a los Sabre esperando a más altura hasta que se tuvieran que retirar a base faltos de combustible?
> 
> Como en Vietnam que sus aviones no iban con ametralladoras ni cañones porque eso era ya cosa del pasado y después sus misiles no acertaban ni a la de tres?
> 
> Como en Yugoslavia que un Sam del año la polka derribó un F117?



Ya ya, o como Israel machacó a Egipto o como USA pulverizó Irak... 

Lo del F117 está más que descrito, Lucky shot, pasaba por el mismo sitio a diario. 

No he dicho que las armas rusas sean mierda, sino que son Citroën C15...


----------



## Prophet (24 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya ya, o como Israel machacó a Egipto o como USA pulverizó Irak...
> 
> Lo del F117 está más que descrito, Lucky shot, pasaba por el mismo sitio a diario.
> 
> No he dicho que las armas rusas sean mierda, sino que son Citroën C15...



A ver que respeto su opinión. Pero no me puede comparar el nivel de entrenamiento ni las versiones para exportación de las armas rusas con las nativas en origen.

El desempeño de Vietnam del Sur por ejemplo con armas americanas tampoco fue muy notable que digamos.

Yo no me metería con los rusos así como así ya sabemos como acabo la segunda guerra mundial aunque los tanques alemanes y sus aviones fueran mejores a priori.

Las estrategias no han cambiado mucho desde entonces antes de que alguien diga que no son épocas comparables. Las batallas en profundidad se siguen estudiando hoy en día y si no me equivoco se incorporaron en la doctrina americana en los años 80.


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para que si un 155 llega más lejos y pesa menos y tiene más capacidades...



El 152 mm no es suficiente para búnkeres y fortalezas. El 203 y el mortero que tienen de 240 te permiten atacarlos y destruirlos sin necesidad de aviación.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> A ver que respeto su opinión. Pero no me puede comparar el nivel de entrenamiento ni las versiones para exportación de las armas rusas con las nativas en origen.
> 
> El desempeño de Vietnam del Sur por ejemplo con armas americanas tampoco fue muy notable que digamos.
> 
> ...



Sin usar las nukes, en guerra total, la OTAN es superior. Es obvio aunque sea por simples números. 

Incluso USA sola. 

Pero vamos, que no creo que veamos nada parecido jamás. La carnicería y la tentación de nukear serían demasiado terribles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> El 152 mm no es suficiente para búnkeres y fortalezas. El 203 y el mortero que tienen de 240 te permiten atacarlos y destruirlos sin necesidad de aviación.



Suponiendo que puedas moverlo


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Ene 2022)

*Gran Bretaña persigue un papel más fuerte en el enfrentamiento con Rusia sobre Ucrania*

Con un anuncio nocturno sobre la intromisión rusa en Ucrania, el Reino Unido señaló su objetivo de ser un actor en la crisis de seguridad de Europa, incluso cuando los escándalos acosan al primer ministro Boris Johnson.

LONDRES (AP) — Gran Bretaña captó la atención del mundo el sábado al acusar al presidente Vladimir V. Putin de conspirar para instalar a un líder prorruso en Ucrania, un anuncio dramático a altas horas de la noche que lo colocó instantáneamente en el frente de batalla de la crisis de seguridad más peligrosa del mundo. Europa en décadas.

Funcionarios británicos dicen que la divulgación de inteligencia confidencial se calculó para frustrar un complot potencial y enviar un mensaje a Putin. Lo presentaron como parte de una estrategia concertada para ser un jugador fuerte en el enfrentamiento de Europa con Rusia, un papel que ha desempeñado desde que Winston Churchill advirtió sobre una “Telón de acero” después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Y, sin embargo, los movimientos de Gran Bretaña también llevan la huella de un país deseoso de diferenciarse, dos años después de que abandonó la Unión Europea. Cuando el secretario de Estado Antony J. Blinken aterrizó en Kiev la semana pasada para hablar sobre la concentración de tropas rusas en la frontera de Ucrania, su avión pasó junto a un avión de carga C-17 de la Royal Air Force que acababa de terminar de descargar armas antitanque para el ejército ucraniano.

“Reino Unido se está diferenciando de Alemania y Francia y, en cierta medida, incluso de Estados Unidos”, dijo Malcolm Chalmers, subdirector general del Royal United Services Institute, un grupo de expertos en Londres. “Eso surge del Brexit y de la sensación de que tenemos que definirnos como una potencia intermedia independiente”.

El momento teatral y la naturaleza de capa y espada de la revelación de inteligencia, que se produjo en medio de un escándalo político en el país, planteó una pregunta más cínica: si algunos en el gobierno británico simplemente estaban ansiosos por desviar la atención de los problemas que amenaza con derrocar al primer ministro Boris Johnson.

De cualquier manera, Gran Bretaña se está moviendo en múltiples frentes. Está preparando legislación que le permitiría imponer sanciones si Putin lleva a cabo una invasión. Envió ministros de alto nivel a otros países de la OTAN amenazados por Rusia. Y ha comenzado a relacionarse directamente con Moscú, con informes de que sus secretarios de Asuntos Exteriores y de Defensa planean reunirse con sus homólogos rusos en las próximas semanas.

El enfoque de vanguardia de Gran Bretaña se cristalizó en un ensayo contundente del secretario de defensa, Ben Wallace. Escribiendo en The Times de Londres , Wallace rechazó las afirmaciones de Putin de cerco por parte de la OTAN y acusó al líder ruso de crudo "etnonacionalismo", basado en lo que llamó la afirmación falsa de que los rusos y los ucranianos son un solo pueblo. El ensayo hizo olas en Washington y en las capitales europeas.

“Ya sea que Gran Bretaña esté dentro o fuera de la UE, siempre va a rechazar el mal comportamiento de Rusia”, dijo Karen Pierce, embajadora británica en Estados Unidos, en una entrevista. “En lo que respecta a los rusos, siempre encontrarás al Reino Unido en el extremo delantero del espectro”.

Pero Wallace no es el líder del gobierno británico, es Johnson. Y el primer ministro está atrapado en una campaña cada vez más desesperada para salvar su trabajo en medio de un escándalo por las fiestas de Downing Street que violaron las restricciones por el coronavirus. Este circo político no solo ha desplazado el debate público sobre el papel británico en Ucrania, sino que también ha avivado la sospecha de que Johnson agradecería una distracción de la avalancha de preguntas molestas sobre las fiestas en el jardín.

Incluso el anuncio del sábado sobre un posible golpe de estado en Ucrania parecía estar programado para ocupar los titulares de los periódicos del domingo por la mañana y el tiempo de transmisión en los programas de noticias. Gran Bretaña rara vez desclasifica la inteligencia de esta manera, a diferencia de Estados Unidos, aunque lo ha hecho antes en asuntos relacionados con Rusia.

“No hay distracción tan tentadora como la guerra”, escribió Simon Jenkins , columnista de The Guardian, y agregó que lo único más peligroso que un líder populista en problemas eran dos populistas en problemas; en este caso, afirmó, Putin. y el Sr. Johnson.

Algunos legisladores conservadores advierten que Gran Bretaña no puede permitirse una complicada batalla por el liderazgo en un momento como este. Hablar duro sobre Rusia también atrae a la derecha conservadora, y los críticos dicen que algunos funcionarios ambiciosos se están aprovechando de las tensiones.

Durante una visita a las tropas británicas en Estonia en noviembre, la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores, Liz Truss, posó con ropa militar encima de un tanque. Los comentaristas dijeron que parecía que estaba canalizando a Margaret Thatcher , lo que puede no ser una mala estrategia para alguien que se rumorea como un posible reemplazo de Johnson.

Al mismo tiempo, existen amplias razones históricas y estratégicas para que Gran Bretaña adopte una línea dura con Rusia. Los funcionarios británicos han estado furiosos con el Kremlin desde el envenenamiento de un ex agente de inteligencia ruso y su hija en Salisbury , Inglaterra, con un agente nervioso en 2018, una operación que Gran Bretaña culpó a la inteligencia militar de Rusia y que llevó a los británicos a expulsar a unos 150 diplomáticos

Los rusos han respondido a la antipatía de Gran Bretaña, viéndola como la vanguardia de los esfuerzos estadounidenses para frenar sus ambiciones y descartando las críticas de los funcionarios británicos como una postura moral, dado el pasado imperial de su país. Gran Bretaña ha hecho poco para evitar que los multimillonarios rusos utilicen Londres como refugio, donde compran propiedades en Mayfair e influencian en la Cámara de los Lores

Si bien Johnson no ha sido tan entusiasta como su secretario de Defensa, dijo el jueves que “cualquier tipo de incursión” de Rusia “sería un desastre, no solo para Ucrania sino para Rusia, un desastre para el mundo”.

El primer ministro, preocupado por sus problemas políticos, ha cedido en gran medida el escenario de la política de Ucrania a Wallace, un veterano del ejército británico que era ministro de seguridad en el momento de los ataques de Salisbury. En junio, el Sr. Wallace desplegó un destructor de la Marina, el HMS Defender, para navegar cerca de la costa de Crimea ocupada por
Rusia en el Mar Negro. Los aviones rusos sobrevolaron el barco en protesta.

La acción de Gran Bretaña, dijeron los analistas, fue deliberadamente agresiva, lo que refleja la frustración entre los oficiales militares de que su política ha sido demasiado reactiva a las provocaciones en serie de Rusia. Estos van más allá del ataque de Salisbury a las acusaciones de que Moscú se entromete en las elecciones británicas y ha corrompido su política con dinero sucio.

El embajador Pierce señaló que Gran Bretaña llevó a cabo una política exterior independiente incluso cuando era miembro de la Unión Europea. Sin embargo, participó en sanciones en toda la UE cuando formaba parte del bloque, algo que ya no hará después del Brexit. Los funcionarios dijeron que esa era la razón por la cual el gobierno necesitaba redactar una nueva legislación para apuntar a las personas rusas y su sector de servicios financieros.

Más allá de eso, los analistas dijeron que la determinación de Gran Bretaña de ser asertivo también refleja su identidad posterior al Brexit. Kim Darroch, quien fue asesor de seguridad nacional del primer ministro David Cameron, dijo que Gran Bretaña se negó una vez a suministrar armas a Ucrania porque temía que pudieran terminar en las manos equivocadas. Ahora, esas preocupaciones se ven superadas por las ventajas de actuar de forma independiente.

“Sospecho que esto es parte de mostrar que no estamos vinculados con la Unión Europea, que está dirigida por la visión alemana mucho más equívoca sobre Rusia”, dijo Darroch, quien luego se desempeñó como embajador en Estados Unidos.

El equívoco de Alemania ayuda a explicar por qué los aviones de la RAF que transportaban las armas antitanques a Ucrania volaron por una ruta tortuosa a través de Dinamarca, evitando el espacio aéreo alemán. Un alto funcionario británico dijo que eso reflejaba las estrechas consultas de Gran Bretaña con Dinamarca y Suecia, y que Londres no pidió permiso a los alemanes porque habría retrasado una misión que dependía de la velocidad.

“Lo más interesante es lo que dice sobre lo desgastada que está la relación Reino Unido- Alemania”, dijo Jeremy Shapiro, director de investigación del Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores. “La desunión estaba en exhibición para todos los que podían rastrear los aviones”.

La Sra. Truss también se saltó una reunión en Berlín con el Sr. Blinken y sus homólogos de Alemania y Francia para hablar sobre Ucrania, y envió a su adjunto. En cambio, viajó a Australia, donde ella y Wallace se reunieron con funcionarios para discutir una nueva alianza de submarinos con Australia, Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos.

Esa parecía una elección extraña en medio de una creciente crisis europea. Pero subrayó el compromiso de Gran Bretaña con Asia, otra piedra angular de la política exterior británica posterior al Brexit.

También, dijeron los analistas, ayudó a Gran Bretaña a evitar la percepción de estar indebidamente subordinada a Estados Unidos.

“Tienen que trabajar con cuidado para no ser vistos como un caniche”, dijo Shapiro. “Quieren demostrar que son un jugador extrarregional”.









Britain Pursues More Muscular Role in Standoff With Russia on Ukraine


With a late-night announcement about Russian meddling in Ukraine, the U.K. signaled its aim to be a player in Europe’s security crisis — even as scandals besiege Prime Minister Boris Johnson.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Suponiendo que puedas moverlo



Hombre, son autopropulsados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

S
Si y tirar scuds en el día del mercado manda


----------



## terro6666 (24 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Las fuerzas aéreas OTAN quedarían ciegas y sordas por guerra electrónica rusa y se darian media vuelta, ya se lo hicieron no hace mucho a buques y aviones de guerra usanos y estos se quedaron bloqueados.
> ....



Y sin contar con la división paranormal rusa.


----------



## workforfood (24 Ene 2022)

Habláis de Ucrania como si fuera un país monolingüe y monoétnico. Cuando no es más que la antigua República socialista de Ucrania fundada por Lenin. Si entra Rusia Ucrania se acaba como país. Los unicos Ucranianos que van a luchar contra la madre Rusia son los de la zona Oeste, los que se alinearon con los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial, como el movimiento de Stepán Bandera. Lo demás todo el pais revienta e implosiona.


----------



## Fígaro (24 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Habláis de Ucrania como si fuera un país monolingüe y monoétnico. Cuando no es más que la antigua República socialista de Ucrania fundada por Lenin. Si entra Rusia Ucrania se acaba como país. Los unicos Ucranianos que van a luchar contra la madre Rusia son los de la zona Oeste, los que se alinearon con los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial, como el movimiento de Stepán Bandera. Lo demás todo el pais revienta e implosiona.



¿Por qué su nick está en "anglo"? ¿No los odia?

Ah, que mola más...


----------



## workforfood (24 Ene 2022)

El problema de Ucrania es que repetís lo que os dicen los medios de defecación masiva. El pueblo ucranianio no va mover un dedo por la OTAN, y si entra Rusia ese país se divide de facto por la mitad. Allí más que ejército tienen un ejército mercenario que sus peleas más relevantes son contra civiles del Donbass. Cuando entren militares entrenados no paran de correr hasta la frontera polaca.


----------



## workforfood (24 Ene 2022)

La papeleta de Ucrania su vecino norte bielorrusia aliado por completo con Rusia. Su vecino oeste un territorio fanático de rusos independizados de facto de moldavia Transnistria, por el Sur Crimea territorio Ruso de siempre solo en la imaginación del gobierno ucraniano, era ucrania. El donbass guerra civil desde hace más de 10 años. Todo el Sur de Ucrania con importante población rusa que están hasta los cojones con el gobierno de Ucrania. Dejad de ver los medios de defecación masiva que es todo mentira como la plandemia.


----------



## workforfood (24 Ene 2022)

Si entra Rusia es como si entrara la Unión Soviética a un país que tiene eso en su capital.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es un parguela...y punto..



sí, er weno es er bayden y el perro de la foto


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *Guillermo Pulido. Doctorando en Estudios Estratégicos de Disuasión Nuclear; M.A. Seguridad y Defensa: redactando la obra "Mosaic Warfare & Multi Domain Ops". Editor de Revista Ejércitos y autor en Political Room.*​
> 
> 
> 1/ El despliegue militar de Rusia en Bielorrusia parece que será espectacular: de 10 a 13 Brigadas
> ...



A los de ese foro de ferroviarios bielorusos los hubieran fusilado por espionaje no hace mucho


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (25 Ene 2022)

Que dejen en paz de una puta vez a Rusia joder, no deshizo la urss? pues la otan orangutan se debió desmontar a la par y cada pais a su bola y ya está, USA es un buitre sanguinario que vive de montar guerras por todo el planeta.
....


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (25 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Que dejen en paz de una puta vez a Rusia joder, no deshizo la urss? pues la otan orangutan se debió desmontar a la par y cada pais a su bola y ya está, USA es un buitre sanguinario que vive de montar guerras por todo el planeta.
> ....



Entre los todos ellos nos van a llevar al carajo.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Este era la solución al loco de Trump, que no se metió en ninguna guerra. De los negocios del hijo en Ucrania, ya tal.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Habláis de Ucrania como si fuera un país monolingüe y monoétnico. Cuando no es más que la antigua República socialista de Ucrania fundada por Lenin. Si entra Rusia Ucrania se acaba como país. Los unicos Ucranianos que van a luchar contra la madre Rusia son los de la zona Oeste, los que se alinearon con los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial, como el movimiento de Stepán Bandera. Lo demás todo el pais revienta e implosiona.



Y Rusia es monolingue y monoétnica subnormal.....probablemente es mucho más homogénea Ucrania que Rusia


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ene 2022)

No lo verán tus ojos.
Te crees que si nos invadieran te pondrían una medalla?


----------



## Roedr (25 Ene 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No lo verán tus ojos.
> Te crees que si nos invadieran te pondrían una medalla?



lo colgarían por rojo


----------



## Fígaro (25 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Que dejen en paz de una puta vez a Rusia joder, no deshizo la urss? pues la otan orangutan se debió desmontar a la par y cada pais a su bola y ya está, USA es un buitre sanguinario que vive de montar guerras por todo el planeta.
> ....



Rusia no deshizo la URSS...la URSS se descompuso de pura artificialidad.
La URSS Y el Pacto de Varsovia se habían formado a punta de kalashnikov.

La OTAN en cambio tiene un cemento común, el de los valores occidentales: democracia, libertad, libre mercado, respeto a los derechos individuales...Y eso le hace pervivir por los siglos de los siglos y que siempre más países anhelen su pertenencia a ella.

No compares, tovarich.


*¡LARGA VIDA A LA OTAN!*


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

!! Larga vida!! pero con el tio Sam fuera. 
....


----------



## skan (26 Ene 2022)

Rusia huyó de Afganistán dejando 6 veces más soldados muertos que EEUU.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Rusia no deshizo la URSS...la URSS se descompuso de pura artificialidad.
> La URSS Y el Pacto de Varsovia se habían formado a punta de kalashnikov.
> 
> La OTAN en cambio tiene un cemento común, el de los valores occidentales: democracia, libertad, libre mercado, respeto a los derechos individuales...Y eso le hace pervivir por los siglos de los siglos y que siempre más países anhelen su pertenencia a ella.
> ...



Aqui una madre Serbia enseñando a su hijo lo que viene a ser _democracia, libertad, libre mercado, respeto a los derechos individuales... _







Tronco, es una organizacion militar, sirve mayormente para matar gente y romper cosas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Ene 2022)

El Gran Emperador Napoleon fue derrotado por Rusia.

Hitler fue derrotado por Rusia.

Y si la OTAN ataca también será derrotada por Rusia.


----------



## skan (26 Ene 2022)

Putin en vez de gastarse el dinero en armamento debería gastarselo en su pueblo, que se muere de hambre.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

skan dijo:


> Putin en vez de gastarse el dinero en armamento debería gastarselo en su pueblo, que se muere de hambre.




En eso estaba a partir de cesar el pacto de varsovia y la urss, pero es que aun así nunca la han dejado en paz y lo de arrebatarle Ucrania fue una macarrada usana insoportable, porque Ucrania desde los zares ya era rusa. Aun así reaccionó con furia retornando Crimea al ámbito ruso y participando en el rescate de Siria otra canallada judeo yanqui.
Los rusos son cristianos pero no ponen la otra mejilla como hace la pusilánime UE.
....


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

skan dijo:


> Rusia huyó de Afganistán dejando 6 veces más soldados muertos que EEUU.




Normal, pero si los usanos entraron allí para trapichear con el opio y que casualidad que cantidad de jóvenes españoles comenzaran a espicharla con la heroina.
....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Normal, pero si los usanos entraron allí para trapichear con el opio y que casualidad que cantidad de jóvenes españoles comenzaran a espicharla con la heroina.
> ....



Eso no lo sabe todo el mundo, la línea de suministro de la heroína en España…y quienes estaban implicados en aquella red.


----------



## EGO (26 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Normal, pero si los usanos entraron allí para trapichear con el opio y que casualidad que cantidad de jóvenes españoles comenzaran a espicharla con la heroina.
> ....



La ruta del opio siempre ha ido a Rusia e incluso a China.






Si creeis que EEUU gastaba 20k millones solo en aire acondicionado en Afganistan para trapichear con unas toneladas de opio pues estais muy equivocados.EEUU dejaba que los afganos trapichearan con su opio porque en esa mierda de pais no hay otra forma de ganarse la vida y asi tenia contentos a los señores de la guerra locales para que no dieran mucho por el culo.

EEUU estaba en Afganistan porque tenia un inmenso portaviones justo en el corazon de Asia,con Rusia,iran y China a tiro.Sobre todo a Iran,para poder invadirlo por las llanuras del este.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La ruta del opio siempre ha ido a Rusia e incluso a China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je,je,je…le veo un poco perdido en quien distribuía la heroína en España…

Desde el siglo XIX son los mismos…no han dejado de controlar el negocio…


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

Bueno, si desvias el tema con lo que hicieron los comunistas Lenin y Stalin es cierto....pero Rusia ya no es comunista, si nos ponemos a elucubrar los yanquis eliminaban el sustento de los indígenas para quitarlos de en medio y lo de cortar cabelleras no fue invento de los indios.
....


----------



## PapiSolrac (26 Ene 2022)

Pues por lo que veo todo apunta que Rusia si entra en combate pretende no tirar tanto de tecnología como la OTAN, y hacer uso de tecnología mas "tradicional" obuses, ocupación fuerzas terrestres, etc. a fin de cuentas están "en casa".

Seguramente apuestan por utilizar una única tecnología previa que anule la gran cantidad de dispositivos de guerra actuales, basados en radiofrecuencia e inteligencia artifical.

Volar alrededor de Ucrania bien sea pilotando o con dron no va a ser precisamente algo sencillo, si además puediesen contar con el apoyo de tecnología laser China capaz de pulverizar cualquier satélite orbital, pues, eso, a tirar de bayoneta, como antes... 

La cosa se va a poner complicada, no olvidemos que están en su terreno, y no perdonaron nunca perder Ucrania


----------

